# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Lucid Task for the Month of October 2007

## Seeker

Introduction:

This topic is for the Lucid Tasks I assigned this month. During this month, please attempt one or both of the tasks.

*Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task, your efforts should make interesting reading! This is required in order to get credit, it is no longer sufficient just to say that you did it.*

Whoever completes either of these tasks gets the following goodies until the end of the month:

*** Your name will be displayed in *ORANGE* in the online members list at the bottom of the main forum page.

*** You will receive a special title and badge

*** You will receive access to the "Lucid Task Club" which is a limitted access forum for people that complete the lucid task each month.

Tasks for this month:

Lucid Task: Find a haunted house and enter it, report back your experiences.


Advanced Task: Find your reflection in a mirror, pull it out and ask it why we dream.

----------


## Adam

Advanced task completed last night  ::D: 





> Okay so I had about 7/8 really long vivid dreams last night, only have time to type up the lucid though..
> 
> Wow how weird was this, okay so I went to bed and set my alarm for 3:50am. I had so much trouble getting to sleep though, and don't think I got to sleep for like 45 minutes after getting to bed. My alarm woke my at 3:50 - Checked DV, toilet break and a sip of my water.
> 
> Usually I can get into a lucid dream after about 10 minutes, but last night, OMG an hour later and I was still awake, like really awake - I was getting annoyed with myself for trying to LD on a school night. I think it might be because I have a head ache and a cold coming on, either way I decided to give up, kinda..
> 
> As I rolled onto my side I felt no more comfortable, and still awake, then I felt the change, you know when you can tell you are about to go to sleep, so I thought right, I will catch you out on this, and waited a little longer and could feel myself falling asleep more then tried to jump on this and WILD. But what happened next was weird.
> 
> I like to call this the _'Chitty Chitty Bang Bang WILD'_ for those who have seen this will know they ride on a bed? Or that might be Wizard of Oz? If someone could correct me that would be great! Bedknobs and Broomsticks WILD (Thanks Oneironaut). I felt a shift in my body, like it jolt forward, I don't know if anyone else gets this, but I usually get feelings of me jolting in my bed, and I was moving forwards and backwards at some force, however when I moved forwards I was making a grunting kind of noise, and was at that confused stage where I didn't know if I was lucid or not at that point so went with it.
> ...

----------


## DeadDollKitty

-_- damn you adam i wanted first post

 ::D:  i will defenitly be doing this one. how exciting!

----------


## Adam

Sorry DDK  ::hug::

----------


## Seeker

I can see this month is already off to an interesting start!  Floating head of Wisdom   :smiley:

----------


## DeadDollKitty

:smiley:  no worries, im going to go up to a fun mirror in my haunted house and pull out my self. More exciting that way. Maybe, I'll be a vampire! :O

----------


## little_philosopher

I mentioned that I had a dreams with me pulling myself from the mirror before in:

http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ad.php?t=42622

----------


## iwishicouldld

DANG!! I was actually in a haunted house last night. (Not lucid. Never lucid.) Still...maybe had I realized it was the months task I might have become lucid. Too bad i didn't check this yesterday. Whats really wierd is that Ive never dreamt of a haunted house before. Is it just a coincidence that I did when it was October's task?? Strange.

----------


## Moonbeam

> DANG!! I was actually in a haunted house last night. (Not lucid. Never lucid.) Still...maybe had I realized it was the months task I might have become lucid. Too bad i didn't check this yesterday. Whats really wierd is that Ive never dreamt of a haunted house before. Is it just a coincidence that I did when it was October's task?? Strange.



Keep trying!  Think about that dream before you go to sleep, and try to get back there!

----------


## Kyhaar

I'm going to try and do this tonight- I WILL have a lucid dream, I WILl!!

----------


## HakktHazard

I definitely want to pull myself out of a mirror.  There are other things I would like to ask myself.  :smiley:

----------


## Lunalight

Both done!  Nailed the advanced, but the standard is kind of weak.

From My DJ:




> 9/27/07
> 
> *Tasks Of the Month October*
> 
>  Most all of it is task related, it's kinda long, sorry. I used the DEILD method to induce a lucid this morning.  So, I have an FA, and do the nose RC, just to make sure. Of course, I'm dreaming. 
> 
> I remember the tasks, and decide to do the adavanced, since I have a mirror in my bathroom, less than 20 steps away. I step in the bathroom, and casually try to turn on the light, and it doesn't work. Typical. I look in the mirror, mess with my hair and such, and my reflection mimics me. I try to stick my hand through, to no avail. I try a few times, but just hit hard mirror every time. I punch the mirror in anger, and it makes a tiny crack, like a baseball hitting a car window, but not breaking it. I put my hand up to the crack, and ease my hand in the window. I remember thinking, "Hmm, mercury," because my hand was covered in silver, like Neo in the matrix. My reflection looks frightened, and backs away. I lunge for her hand, my arm in the mirror up to my shoulder. I'm able to grab it, but she resists. I put my other arm in, and grab her with both hands. I brace myself against the counter and pull with all my weight. She tumbles out of the mirror and onto the floor. I accidentally let go. She stands and looks at me. I say, "Hey! Why do we dream?" 
> 
> She shakes her head and darts back into the mirror even as I lunge to stop her. (I figure this stills counts because it never said they had to _answer_...) Without thinking, I throw myself into the mirror. I'm still not sure if this was a good idea or a bad idea, because I am suddenly in a world of darkness. The sky is black, there are dead trees everywhere, the road is crumbled, and the *house in front of me is falling apart.* Best of all, my reflection is nowhere to be seen, but I can hear her voice. "I can't tell you, " she says. I barely hear this before I back into the mirror and return to my bathroom.
> ...

----------


## Twoshadows

I think this counts at completing the basic task. I'm going to include the whole experience (even though the Task part is near the end) for those interested in my WILD expereinces. If you want just the Task part, skip to the blue.



First of all, I woke up at 5:00, then went back to sleep at 6:00...and then slept in til 9:30...haha. I _know_ that having a really lazy morning helped me do this.

First WILD...

I was laying in my right side in bed and not really planning to WILD. I was starting to slip into sleep. I started to picture myself looking out of the window. I realized that I was still awake yet I was seeing the window. I was totally aware of my body still in bed still.

It was then I started to feel the vibrations. It was strong and somewhat uneven, like sitting on a motorcyle. At the same time I started hearing a high pitched whistle.

I remembered my last experience while WILDing where the sound was so loud that it freaked me out. This was not that loud. I also remembered seeing that scary face last time. This time I already had an image of my window in front of me...so I saw no other HI.

I decided to try to completely enter this dream now. I looked out the window and then flew out of it. I was extremely high. I saw snow on the ground. I wanted to try to attempt the Task of the month for October (early). But I still was too aware of my body laying in my bed. I drifted back awake.


Second WILD....

I decided to relax and try again. Again I heard that whistle and felt the vibrations. I saw the window again. But I couldn't enter the dream this time.


Third WILD...


I laid in bed for a while. I wasn't really trying at this point. But I realized I was feeling the vibrations again with the whistle. Then suddenly:


I was in a parking lot with friends. I was conscious that I was dreaming. I remembered the Find and enter the Haunted House Task and set out to find a haunted house. I was flying at this point. I was in a city that reminded me of Salt Lake City. I could see houses on a hill. I looked for one that looked old and possibly abandoned.

I finally found one that looked the part. I got closer and landed by the front door. At that moment I realized that there were Halloween decorations on the house. A family that I know (the Solomons) came up to the door all dressed in costumes.

I suddenly felt a little angry. They were going to mess it up for me. I didn't want this house to be a regular house, just decorated.

I had the urge to enter the house before anyone could open the door. I was afraid if someone came to the door and passed out candy to the kids I would look past and see everything normal inside.

So I walked right through the door leaving the kids outside. (This is kind of a big deal for me since the last few times I tried to go through things I failed).

It was kind of *dark and eerie* inside. "Good!" I thought. It was going to be haunted after all. Sure enough, as soon as I thought that, I heard *spooky organ music* start playing. I flew up the stairs. The rooms looked unlived in. The furiture was covered with *old white sheets*. I could see *spiderwebs*.

I flew though hallways and into various rooms. I noticed the music changed, and it sounded recorded. I even found a speaker in one corner. "But it's still scary music." I thought.


I flew down the stairs to the basement. I found it decorated with a *large tree* made out of what looked like wrought iron. I thought it really fit the mood of the haunted house. On the wall were some *large ghosts* made out of a glittery purple felt. But the lighting was low and it looked very classy.

Finally I sank down to the floor, and said aloud, "Okay...are there any _real_ ghosts here...?"

As soon as I said that I had this *creepy feeling*. I looked around. I felt like I was being watched. 

But at that point I woke up.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Nicely done, TS.  :Clap: 

And your subconscious took it easy on you. Heh. I can only imagine what kind of crap I'm probably going to run into, whenever I try this. Lol.

----------


## Serith

I completed the advanced lucid task Saturday morning, and wrote it up in the Lucid Task Club subforum, but I forgot to save it anywhere else, and can't get in that subforum anymore, and I'd rather not have to write all of it up again.  I'd appreciate it if someone could let me go get it, or at least edit it onto the end of my post.

I've tried pulling my reflection out of a mirror before this. The first time, my reflection tried to pull me into the mirror, and I only began to pull my reflection out by accident.  After that, I decided it would be interesting to try and confront my reflection again, and did so several times.  The next time I tried, I made sure I was armed (I had a dagger), and my reflection was invisible except for the eyes, and rushed at me menacingly when I tried to question it, waking me up.  Later, when I tried again, it started out normal looking, but began to start looking vampiric.  Despite it's efforts to stop me(it backed off, and sent small electrical shocks into my hand), I grabbed it by the hand, held it in place, and asked it why it had been attacking me.  It's response was bizarre and nonsensical("Because you have bad teeth"), but I left it at that.

After that, my reflection wasn't nearly as hostile, at worst, somewhat unfriendly, and occasionally even attempted to be helpful.  I successfully got it to try to summon objects, create portals, and hand me things I was looking for, although it was even less successful at doing those things than I could on my own.  However, it was still slightly different in personality and behavior patterns each time, explaining the contrast in it's behavior in my attempt at completing the task, which you'll see as soon as I can get what I wrote in the Lucid task club subforum to this thread.

----------


## eppy

ohh, yey, a lucid task( the basic one) i finally want to do and was going to do! ha.

----------


## Citizen

How do you guys know what the tasks are before the month has started?!

----------


## therpgmaker

In the first post:




> You will receive access to the "Lucid Task Club" which is a limitted access forum for people that complete the lucid task each month.



That is where we brainstormed/chose the tasks of he month.

----------


## Mes Tarrant

::o:  I can't believe this month's tasks... WOW I am going to have to confront some REAL fears in this one!! I am afraid of seeing ghosts and things in lucid dreams, and _I am deathly afraid of mirrors in lucid dreams, and even a little bit in waking life_... I know it's weird..

In conclusion, I CAN'T WAIT!!  ::banana::

----------


## A. Diver

> I can't believe this month's tasks... WOW I am going to have to confront some REAL fears in this one!! I am afraid of seeing ghosts and things in lucid dreams, and I am deathly afraid of mirrors in lucid dreams, and even a little bit in waking life... I know it's weird..



i knnow what you mean.  things can really be haunted in lucid dreams  :Sad:   and the last time i was near a mirror in a lucid.  I broke it and a gang started coming after me and i lost lucidity lol.

oh well its halloween right?  we are suppossed to scare ourselofs shitless lol

----------


## Amethyst Star

Well, it seems like a lot of people are trying to drag themselves out of mirrors.  Has anyone tried offering a hand to help them out or request that they exit the mirror for a quick chat?

I don't know if anyone's dream self would agree to that, but it just strikes me as funny that you have to use force to ask a question.

----------


## Adam

My Mirror was scary  :Sad:  But I managed to get me out of it. I was going to try get to a haunted house, go to one of the mirrors there and pull myself out, kind of a 2 for 1 deal lol.

----------


## peppy

I shall try these tasks next lucid, but the advanced shall be my first one to complete. Not to sure on the  haunted stuff...  ::?:

----------


## TempleGuard

I dont think about the tasks in my dreams, but if i do remember i will try the advanced one - its a lot easier. Easier to find a mirror than a house for sure.  :smiley:  And less scary.

----------


## pj

From my DJ

* 29 September 2009 LUCID*
_(Nailed the October Advanced Task during a nap yesterday afternoon! Oops - I can't really say that until tomorrow, can I?)_

I get up from a nap to go use the bathroom. The toilet is plugged and nearly overflowing, so I grab the plunger and start trying to unclog it. As I work on it the plunger is acting oddly, as though it is returning to its normal shape in slow motion. Then I notice that the mirror and sink are on the wrong side, and that I am actually in our bathroom at home rather than at our cabin. I do an RC and am lucid.

I step in front of the mirror, reaching in and wrapping my fingers around my reflection. I pull it out, holding it with my left hand by the top of the head. It looks like a large two-dimensional cutout of me, but seems to be made of something very flexible. It is just grinning at me.

I ask it, "Why do we dream?" It is unresponsive. I grab a leg and find it can be stretched. It snaps back to its normal shape when released. I spend a few minutes stretching and releasing the limbs before waking up.

----------


## Moonbeam

Congrats to those that already did it!

My attempt from last night--close but no cigar.

*Reflection*
--I walk out of the classroom, down the hall to where I "know" there is a bathroom.  The walls are painted white brick, and the door is heavy old wood, also painted white. I push it open, "knowing" there will be a mirror on the wall when I walk in.   I turn towards the mirror.  Instead of glass, it is a big sheet of corroded metal.  I stop in front of it and look at a place where it is still somewhat shiny.  I see myself, small, far away and still walking towards the mirror.  When the reflection gets close enough and starts trying to look out, I reach out to grab it.  My hand hits the metal and I can't get a hold of it. (_I think I know what I did wrong--I had confidence in everything right up until the time I tried to grab the reflection.  Right as I did it, I thought, "There's no way this is going to work!" and it didn't.  I just couldn't imagine what it would feel like to grab it, so my hand just hit the metal.)_

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Congratulations everybody that's gotten the tasks done, so far.

I tried for the basic task but failed, miserably. Here's the DJ entry (kinda lengthy, but it was a pretty crazy dream. Heh.)





> *Dream Two:
> "Basic Task Attempt"*
> The first thing I remember of this one is being in an execution chamber. Some guy was about to be put to death for some sort of crime, and I was one of the people in the "audience." (Is that what they call the groups of people watching this kinda thing?) Instead of sitting, I was kinda walking around the chamber. Near the opening to the chamber, I remember seeing this strange, black-shrouded figure just standing there, looking into the chamber. It looked like death, himself, but I couldn't tell because I could only see the figure from the side and the hood was pulled up over his/her head.
> In another small corner/room, somewhere near the chamber, a woman had followed me in. Before I even knew what was going on, she came up to me and started seducing me. It was somewhat dark in the room and there seemed to be a shadow over her face. It didn't take her long to win me over and, soon enough, we were making out pretty heavily in the small room. As things were heating up, I wanted to get a better look at her and so I planted her back up against the wall where a light was coming in through the window. When I looked up, I saw that she was probably 65 years old or so. 
> 
> Instantly, I could tell by her expression that she was hurt by my surprise at how old she was, and knew that I was probably not going to let this go any further. All of a sudden, the realization came to me. I smiled at her and said, "Don't worry, we can do something about that. This is just a dream, anyway." I put both hands above her forehead, saying "Let's try to bring you back a few years," and slowly brushed my hands down the front of her face. As they moved lower, I could tell that it had worked. She now seemed between about 19 and 23 or so, with short, purple and blonde streaked hair. She smiled at me and we continued to go at it. I pulled her away from the wall and slide around behind her, embracing her with one hand up her shirt, and one down the front of her pants, kissing the side of her neck.
> I heard something outside and looked at the windows that surrounded the room on three sides. There was a huge group of people out there watching us. They started banging on the windows, obviously pissed off, yelling things like "Hey!! What are you doing in there??!" and "Get away from her you alien!!" (Whatever the hell _that_ meant ) They had flashlights and kept shining them in our faces. We kept screaming at them to leave us alone, but they wouldn't leave. Finally, I got pissed off and stepped away from the girl for a second. I put up my fists in front of me and screamed "rrrrraaaaaaahhhh!!" pushing energy outward. All the glass windows shattered outward and knocked everyone outside on their asses, like I was a bomb that had just gone off. Even the girl in the room with me ducked and covered.
> 
> The sound of raining glass subsided and the crowd got back on their feet. I thought they would have left us alone, but they came back and kept yelling at us through the window. They said the cops were coming and we were going to get in trouble. I told the girl just to forget about them, because this was my dream anyway. Just as we started making out again, more flashlights appeared, attached to taser guns. Two cops had showed up and were ordering us out of the room. Finally, fed up, I said "Fine. You want me to come out there?" I left the girl in the room and flew out through the window. The cops kept telling me to get on the ground or they were going to taser me and I said something like "You guys just have no idea what you're dealing with here, do you?" I held up one hand and pointed at one cop's taser gun. Flicking my wrist, I made him point the taser at his partner and shoot him in the chest. No electricity ran through it, though. The guy pulled the prongs out of his chest and they both turned on me and fired. The prongs stuck in my chest and they felt like staples. Again, though, no electricity ran through them. What really hurt, though, was when I tried to pull them out. It was like they had reverse-hooks in them, like arrowheads, and tore at the skin when I had to yank them out. The cops kept firing them at me again, so I started to fly backward. I saw a power-line hanging over them and I mentally made on of the cops turn and fire his taser up at the power-line, trying to electrocute him. Again, there was no exchange of electricity. I didn't feel grounded in this dream, though, and it was beginning to unravel, so I decided to ditch the cops and fly away, before I woke up from trying to concentrate too hard. 
> ...

----------


## Twoshadows

I attempted the Advanced Task this morning. I didn't quite get there, but it gave me hope. I usually don't do very well in the tasks that have to do with finding or interacting with another "me". 


*Dream:*

I was in my church. I had just tripped over a ironing board that an older lady was using to iron her clothes. It suddenly seemed weird to me. I said to her, "This is just like something that would happen in my dreams."

As soon as I said that I knew I was dreaming. I remembered the Advanced Task of Pulling my reflection out of a mirror. I looked around for a mirror. The only thing that came close was a picture hanging on the wall. The glass was very refective. I figured that this would count.

I looked at my reflection. At first I could see an older man with grey hair. I didn't think this was any good, so I got closer to try to make it look more like myself.

This time I saw myself. I had shorter hair that was slightly curly and I was wearing some strange black and white patterend shirt. But I decided that would work for me.

I reached out my hand. It bumped the glass. I tried again--and once more it couldn't get throught the glass.

I thought, "Shoot, this isn't working. I need to think of something totally different to make this work."

I wonderded if it would count if instead of pulling my reflection out of the mirror if I could join it on the other side.

I figured it would count as the goal seemed to be to just end up on the same side of the glass as the reflection.

I backed up from the mirror and took a run at the picture. As I got close I jumped and dove straight into the picture. I went right through the glass and rammed right into the "me" on the other side. As I did I grabbed tightly onto my other self. I didn't want myself to get away. But as we fell and landed on the floor with a thud, it was too much. I woke up.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Heh. Damn. Nice try, TS. That's cool that you actually jumped into the mirror, though. I usually use mirrors to try to transport to somewhere else, but I've never actually tried jumping _inside_ the mirror, to face my reflection. Awesome.  ::cooler::

----------


## MisterHyde

Well, it took me 3 days, but I have nailed the Advanced task.  I was in a hotel lobby, looking around for someone interesting to chat to, when I realised there were a lot of mirrors for a lobby. So I went up to a full length one and pulled my reflection out of it.  Someone earlier said that it was odd we were using force, I didn't really use force (as I thought I would have to) because when I put my hands through the mirror, the mirror me grabbed my hands and stepped out.  I asked him why I dream, and he cocked his head and said "you're me, I'm you".  I yelled at him that I wanted to know why I dream, and he just cocked his head to the other side and repeated what he said before.  Eventually I slapped him and asked him for a proper answer, he grinned then ran off.  I ran after him, and he tried everything to make sure that I didn't catch him, like slowing down time, trying to change the scene, throwing things at me, eventually, he stopped, grinned at me again and said "see ya!" and teleported away.  I tried to teleport after him, but ended up in a grey room with nothing in it.

----------


## mylucidworld

> Well, it took me 3 days, but I have nailed the Advanced task. I was in a hotel lobby, looking around for someone interesting to chat to, when I realised there were a lot of mirrors for a lobby. So I went up to a full length one and pulled my reflection out of it. Someone earlier said that it was odd we were using force, I didn't really use force (as I thought I would have to) because when I put my hands through the mirror, the mirror me grabbed my hands and stepped out. I asked him why I dream, and he cocked his head and said "you're me, I'm you". I yelled at him that I wanted to know why I dream, and he just cocked his head to the other side and repeated what he said before. Eventually I slapped him and asked him for a proper answer, he grinned then ran off. I ran after him, and he tried everything to make sure that I didn't catch him, like slowing down time, trying to change the scene, throwing things at me, eventually, he stopped, grinned at me again and said "see ya!" and teleported away. I tried to teleport after him, but ended up in a grey room with nothing in it.



That dream character sounded like one annoying f****r.  ::laughhard::  From the results so far it seems that dream characters (your reflection) don't want to answer this question.

----------


## one

haha, sounds fun ill have to try em'

----------


## Moonbeam

TS, we both have gotten further than we thought we would!

Cool dream, O, even if it didn't quite get it.  (I see you mastered changing DC's to be more to your liking... ::lol:: )

----------


## Xox

The task is really cool. This vill be my first time to try a lucid task, I hope Ill be successful.  :smiley:  Ill report back.

----------


## nyxx

ok, pretty pathetic attempt at the advanced task this morning  :tongue2:  Here goes:

I'm in a dingy hotel room, talking to my mom. The place is dimly lit and has dark wood panelling on the walls. On the back wall is a closet and next to it a wall mirror. There is also an older man in the room, tall, thin, gaunt face. Total stranger. He walks to the closet and starts looking through it. Hey, I think, there's a stranger in our hotel room, and I become lucid.
I remember that I want to do the advanced task right away, but before I start I need to take care of this impertinent stranger (duh), so I ask him "What are you doing in our hotel room?" He doesn't answer, but backs away guiltily. "What are you doing in our room?" I demand. He shrinks away from me and ends up sitting on the floor below the mirror. NOW I realize that I'm wasting my time with him when I should be talking to my reflection instead, so I look up to where the mirror was a second ago and_ it's gone!_  :Bang head:  There's only a tiny silvery square left, and that shrinks to nothing as I look at it. This can't be happening, I think, the damn mirror was there for the entire dream, and then of course the dream starts fading and I feel my body lying on the couch.I decide to try to stabilize things by rubbing my hands together, and encounter a lot of weird resistance, like there's an air cushion around my hands. They are weirdly distorted and I don't have good motor control in them. I consider trying to get up and spinning instead, but I don't want to wake up the cat which is sleeping on top of me. (Note to self: It's ok to wake the _dream version_ of your cat, stupid!) I manage to rub my hands together anyways, sort of, and this produces a lot of very short dream scenes involving hands rubbing. The only one I remember clearly was a cool stylized black and white scene involving a witch stirring a cauldron by twirling a dowel between her hands. Nothing stabilizes enough for me to go looking for another mirror though, and I end up waking up after all.

So no go.  I'll keep trying.

As a consolation, I did manage last month's basic task, although it was on Oct 1 so it doesn't count  :smiley:  My cat dropped a card out of her fur for me. It was a three of spades. When I picked it up it shrank to about a quarter of its size and had an intricate red knot design on each side; one side also had a golden band which said something like "We guarantee the quality of this product" in German.

----------


## Moonbeam

> The only one I remember clearly was a cool stylized black and white scene involving a witch stirring a cauldron by twirling a dowel between her hands.



You got pretty far with the task, and it sounds like you almost got close to the basic task too.





> As a consolation, I did manage last month's basic task, although it was on Oct 1 so it doesn't count  My cat dropped a card out of her fur for me. It was a three of spades. When I picked it up it shrank to about a quarter of its size and had an intricate red knot design on each side; one side also had a golden band which said something like "We guarantee the quality of this product" in German.



Almost! It's great that you were able to do it, even one day late. (Funny card!)

----------


## acctgirl69

I've just learned about the tasks and was super excited to try.  But now I'm not too sure...I am such a wimp when it comes to haunted houses and reflections.  And so many things can happen in a dream!  I'll be afraid it'll start out lucid and then I'll lose lucidity and wind up having a horrible nightmare!!!

----------


## nyxx

> You got pretty far with the task, and it sounds like you almost got close to the basic task too.



Hey you're right! Witch.. haunted House... that hadn't even occurred to me  ::shock::  my subconscious is smarter than I am...

----------


## Twoshadows

Another attempt of mine:

From the end of the dream...

I remembered that I wanted to try the Mirror Task again. I hurried into my bathroom. It was dark. I tried to flip the light switch. But it wouldn't work. So typical.

But I could still see a little. I could tell it was my reflection in the mirror. I reached out my hand and tired to touch myself.

I bumped the glass.

I tried again. I bumped the glass. 

I remembered how last time I flew through the mirror to the other side. I backed up and dove toward the mirror. But instead of going through, my head bumped off the glass and I fell back into the bathroom.




I *am* going to get this one eventually.

----------


## Clairity

> I could tell it was my reflection in the mirror. I reached out my hand and tired to touch myself.
> 
> I bumped the glass.
> 
> I tried again. I bumped the glass. 
> 
> I remembered how last time I flew through the mirror to the other side. I backed up and dove toward the mirror. But instead of going through, my head bumped off the glass and I fell back into the bathroom.



 ::laughtillhurts:: .. oh, I'm sorry.. are you alright? 

( ::chuckle:: )

----------


## Adam

haha TS thats awesome hehe x

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Heh. Now I don't feel so embarassed about running into a wall, the other night, instead of through it. 

I feel your pain, TS.  ::chuckle::

----------


## WhiteVeins

Sweet.  I love Halloween and these are some tasks I would like to do anyway!

iwishicouldld, you had a LD?  Congrats!!

----------


## Snowy Egypt

OK, I just found this today. Both the tasks sound really awesome, but this is my question; Why do the badges still have question marks on them?? I've noticed this since we changed over to vBulletin®, the badges have been question marks with wings, and not something that stood for the task, like the Christmas present one for December last year.

I know it sounds like I'm whining, but I miss the way the badges use to look... :Sad:

----------


## Serith

The person who did the art for the customized badges no longer has time to do them, so we're stuck with the generic ones until they find a new artist.

Twoshadows, next time you should try putting your hand against the mirror, and pressing forward until it goes through.  That's the way I had to first pass through mirrors before I'd done it a couple of times. I think it works better because it gives more time for it to happen, and in my experience, doing things you're not used to in dreams often works better if you don't try to make them happen in an instant.

----------


## AURON

normally I get these things done right off the bat, but I'm gonna blame it on lack of LDs for the past month and my shift change, but oh well...he it is.

 I couldn't help but play with the knobs and buttons to see if it worked or not...and then I started thinking about the Task of the month. Freaking haunted house keeps popping in my head took me a couple of moments to think about pulling myself out of a mirror and asking me "why do i dream"...and suddenly the dream starts fading. so I try rolling/spinning.

It feels like i'm back in my bed, but my body is rolling, and it made a 180 degree arc placing me on the opposite side of the bed...but still facing my wall. My eyes open slightly, and I seem my room...but theres two images of the room. (Its daytime in my room when I'm opening and closing my eyes slightly, but in reality it was still pitch blackout side...something I should have caught) One is how I would view it from one side of the bed, and the other is the exact opposite...layered on it I could say. I'm thinking I just tripped my brain out, and it's time to blog in DV


I get out of bed and I'm walking through the woods. I started walking up this hill when I see a butterfly created entirely out of dead leaves. It's not a DS, but it still worked out. I flew up the hill, and started thinking about the Task of the Month again. "haunted house, no...and whats the other one? Oh yeah...pull myself out of the mirror". So I told myself that a mirror was going to be directly behind me, and I turned around, and it wasn't. Then I said "well it'll be one right behind that huge log over there. When I went around the dead tree, I did spot a mirror for a second, and I don't know what happened to it.

In this room/forested open area there were painting everywhere. In the middle there were small pictures of me...but they were cut in half. My neck touched the top of the picture, and my head was at the bottom. I was thinking about pulling myself out of that, but didn't know if it would count.....


theres more...but thats the just of what happened.  I'll get it next time for sure.

----------


## mark

This was my first ever attempt at a task lol I never done it but I just thought I would post my results anyway

*Advanced Task Attempt*

I wake up in bed and do my usual RC. I have only one eye open for some reason. Its light out side and when I examine my hand all seems fine but then suddenly my hand begins to fade and eventually turns completly invisible, I actually cant see my hand. I also do the Nose RC and I know fro sure I am def dreaming. 

I am a little worried because my eyes are still half closed (I feel so tired) and last time I opened my eyes I woke up so this time I slowly role out of my bed and my hand lands in a bucket for some reason. I dont know how but I can see normally now and I think right im gonna attempt a task. I could not remember the basic task so the mirror task it was.

I leave my room doing one last RC to be sure im dreaming and yes I still cant see my hand. I enter my mums room and there are lots of mirrors maybe 6. I walk up to the first one and l look at my reflection. For some reason im a little nervous to do this. I stare at this version of me but it seems strange he has a sadistic smile on his face. I reach in and grab his head although I cant feel anything when I pull back he distorts a little but snaps back to normal.

I move to the second mirror telling my self this is just a dream and I can do it. This one freaks me out its me but distorted heavily and there is nothing reflected in the back ground. My forehead is massive, my eyes are out of alignment, I have bad teeth and my skin is also bad and for a second I wonder if this is showing me every fault I have ever thought I had but massivly exaggerated.

I try to reach in but my hands just hit glass and I cant get to him.

----------


## ninja9578

Cool, I did the basic one by accident, I just happened to be in a house while lucid and I found out that there were ghosts in it.  I hadn't been lucid enough to create the ghosts myself, but definitely knew it was a dream.

I was swimming underwater with someone. We were where saltwater met freshwater and the saltwater was heavier so it there was clear distinction between the two layers and it looked really cool. I'll have to take a screenshot from Planet Earth, because that's just what it looked like.

We were now in someone's backyard and the salt water was so much more dense that the freshwater that it flowed and even made an underwater waterfall. We swimming up the stairs, but the water kept disappearing. Now I knew that it was a dream, but was just barely lucid. I told him to know it and the water returned.

We looked through someone's stuff, there was a game in there and underneath some stuff there was some incriminating stuff, but I forget what. It was something that told us that there were ghosts in the house. They we heard someone stir in the next room. I leap from the side porch that we had climbed up and landed on the neighbour's garage...

rest of the dream is in my dream journal, but that's the important part.

----------


## Menthol

I finished the adavanced task last night, and made an attempt at the basic one also.

(From my DJ I keep on my computer)
Technique: DILD
Status: Lifelike
Dream 3: Dad is going to have lunch with a lady from work when I realize I need to feed the dog. I go out onto the back porch and in a valley below me the gates is busted and there are two dogs looking up at me. I look to the left and there are 10 dogs looking at me all howling. I run inside and see them attacking everyone in the house. When I get to the kitchen I have doubts that this is happening, so I do a nose RC and can breathe. I decide to do the mirror task, so I start rubbing my hands and walk towards the bathroom. I look into the mirror but all I see is a girl. I grab her by the collar and pull her through to where her head and collar are out of the mirror. She all of a sudden  turns to me if I was 10 with a buzz cut and pimples all over my face. I ask him "Why do we dream?" He mocked me "Why do we dream. At least you can dream!" I threw him back into the mirror and left."

FA: I woke up in bed and did the nose RC again and I was dreaming. I wanted to do the haunted house  task so I walked onto the back porch. I saw a perfect blue sky but dark clouds began billowing ever extremly fast. I tried to fly but fell into a pool that was placed in the backyard. The water felt relaxing so I just closed my eyes and told myslef "I will wake up and write all of this down" While my eyes were closed I saw a white cloud and felt SP, but woke up to another FA.

----------


## Seeker

Wow, a lot of success this week!  Sorry for the delay in getting your badges to you, been a really messed up week.

----------


## iadr

I completed the basic lucid task last night without even realizing it until after I had woke up and later thought about it.

Using the WBTB method with 4mg of galantamine and 250mg of choline, I went back to bed after being up for 30 minutes.

About an hour after going back to bed I find myself lucid in the bedroom of a house I used to live in over 30 years ago, which house is no longer there.

I hear a clutter of voices speaking which I am unable to understand, and which I assume to be coming from the spirit realm since I am alone in the house.

I then hear what appears to be a cat and a dog wrestling around in the room I am in which I also assume to be spirit animals since there is nothing else visible in the room with me.

Because of all of the noises I am hearing I am having to really concentrate to remain lucid.

I finally become annoyed with all of the distractions and decide to complete a task I had agreed to try earlier with my wife, so I concentrate on going to where I now live.

As I had asked my wife earlier in the week to place something on a couch in a spare bedroom that I never go in, and not tell me what it is, I decide to try to find out what she placed on the couch.

I float upstairs and go into our spare bedroom. 

When I get into the bedroom the couch is gone (lol). 

As I float around the room I find the couch against a different wall where an organ usually sits.

I see a metal candle holder and a gray sweatshirt on the couch.

I then float over to my wifes bedroom and lay down next to her and hug her. I tell her several times to try to remember the dream we are now sharing together. 

I then decide to try to complete the first lucid dreaming task of going to a haunted house, not realizing I had already unknowingly completed the task (I guess I was expecting something more like an Adams family house), but was too aware of being awake to continue dreaming.

After waking up I ask my wife about what she had placed in the spare room. She seems interested in the candle holder and asks me what it looked like. I describe it to her as a metal candle holder which amazes her.

When I check the spare bedroom, I find a metal candle holder with a short fat candle in it which I didn't see. I also find a book on the couch which I also didn't see. 

My wife is curious about what the sweatshirt looked like in my dream, and when I tell her it was a gray sweatshirt, she tells me that she did have a gray sweatshirt on the couch, but had just taken it out the day before.

----------


## Serith

Now that I've got my badge and could go to the lucid task club forum to get this, here's what happened when I completed the advanced task a week ago.

I completed the advanced task Saturday morning, but I hadn't been able to post it until now.

Before I completed the task, I had two brief lucid dreams, and one unsuccessful attempt, but I'm not sure which of the dreams it was in, so I'll start as I reach a door, lucid. I open it, and just as I expect it's a bathroom, with a mirror over the door. Seeing my reflection, I quickly reach into the mirror, and grab him by the hand. I begin to pull him from the mirror, but as his head begins to come through the mirror, things begin to go wrong. Suddenly he begins an inhuman screaming, and there's a horrible expression on his face. He reminded me of a fish out of water. I found myself physically incapable of pulling him out further, and the dream quickly ended.

Later, I was in an old-fasioned general store, with someone I knew to be a cousin of mine, although she did not resemble any actual cousins of mine. For reasons unknown or unremembered, she stabbed me in the hand, pinning it to a board, and ran out. As I pulled my hand free, I noticed how unreal the injury was, (it didn't hurt at all) and became lucid. I walked into the back room of the store, and just as I expected, there was a tall mirror resting against the back wall. I reached in with both hands, and pulled out my reflection.

Every time I interact with my reflection, it seems a bit different. This time, it seemed childish, in the way it spoke and acted. I asked it, "Why do we dream?", and he replied, "My mommy's dreams are angels." Wanting a real answer, I said, "Okay, but why do we dream?" This time, he said, "Because we are human." I then asked him, "Why do humans dream?" He gave an answer, and one that even made sense at the time, but unfortunately I couldn't remember it when I woke, and am still unable to recall it. I asked him if he wanted to be put back into the mirror, but he didn't respond, and I woke up.

----------


## Wolfie

This morning, being a Sunday, I woke up and went back to sleep. My dream was a lucid and so I decided to have some fun. 

I was in a garden, surrounded by a box hedge. I turned myself into Viola from 'Twelfth Night' and on cue the other characters turned up. There was Olivia, Sebastian and the Duke. After a  brief conversation I left the garden and went down a path alongside a cliff face. Then it started raining. I noticed a door in the side of a cliff and went through it. Inside was dark, creepy, cold. Everything was made of rock. I couldn't see well, so clicked my fingers and said 'light!'. Instantly the top of my thumb burst into flames, rather like a bunsen burner. (I remember thinking 'Awesome! I have to put this on DreamViews. Isn't the task is something to do with creating fire?') It didn't hurt but, annoyingly, kept going out. The Duke appeared and ran off into a darker part of the cave. I ran after him. He turned a corner into a pitch-black alcove. I knew there were ghosts in there, something scary that I *didn't* want to face. I tried to get some thumb-light but for some reason it wasn't working. Fear won out over curiosity. I wandered back into the main part of the cave and sat in front of a convenient fire that had suddenly appeared.

I woke up feeling pretty hopeful. Went online, re-read the task and realised I had been utterly wrong.  :Bang head:  After thinking about it, it occurred to me that the cave might count as a haunted house. And that I did attempt the Lucid Task, just the wrong one. So I'll post this up and see what happens next. 

Thank you for reading.  ::D: 

Edit

Why is my name in gold? And I have 'Completed Advanced Lucid Task' under my name? As far as I know, I haven't completed the Advanced Task for at least two months. Am I missing something?

----------


## QwinsepiaSquared

You get the orange name for either task, it's the badge that changes colors.

I was standing in one of my elementary classrooms when I realized I was dreaming. I thought of the advanced task, and pulled a small handheld mirror out of my pocket. At first my friend Heather's reflection was in there, probably because she always carries around a mirror in waking life. Anyway, I said "Woah. Where am I?" and my reflection replaced hers.

I could only get my thumb and pointer finger into the mirror because it was so small, so I had issues getting my reflection out. As I pulled her closer and closer to the edge, her mouth got bigger and took up much more of her face. Weird. Finally her face came out of the mirror, and I figured that would have to do.

"Why do we dream?" I asked her.
*"We dream because we are born to dream, and by dreaming, we are born."*
"Awesome." And then the dream faded away.

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Guys!! I just woke up from a lucid dream and I feel so incredibly accomplished... I don't remember much of it... but here it goes:

Something really weird was going on and I thought to myself, "Errr... yeah... I'm just going to do a reality check, okay?" So I did the nose RC and became lucid. I was in my college apartment and suddenly remembered the advanced task. I remembered how Adam pulled his head out of the mirror so I decided to do that.

I took a deep breath (or whatever the equivalent is in LDs), walked up to the mirror in our hallway, and punched my hand through it as hard as I could to make sure that it would go through. It felt like glass was scraping my skin but it went through nonetheless. With surprising ease, I wrapped my fingers around my reflection's neck and pulled the head out of the mirror! 

For a second I forgot what I was supposed to ask it (I had only read the tasks of the month like once a few days ago) but then it came to me. I asked, "Why do we dream?" and the head just stared at me without saying anything. It was still acting like too realistic of a reflection so I thought I should do something to "wake it up." So, I threw the head as far up into the air as I could (to startle it maybe, hehe) and caught it. This time it still looked like me but it was an older and uglier version. I asked, "Why do we dream??" and it started to give me this cynical look of just plain loathing..  ::shock:: 

So I decided to let it be and I stuffed the head back into the mirror. By now my entire reflection had become a bit haggard. I thought to myself that since I had gotten this far, I might as well conquer my mirror phobia and just go through the damn mirror. So, I lunged into it as hard as I could, felt glass scrape against my body, and entered a black void.

I floated around in this void for a while and suddenly felt myself start to lose lucidity. I started to feel the sleepiness of my real body... but I rubbed my hands and did whatever else I could think of to stay lucid, and finally the black void became a new dream scene.

Then I don't know what I did but yeah... who cares...  :woohoo:

----------


## Mes Tarrant

> "Why do we dream?" I asked her.
> *"We dream because we are born to dream, and by dreaming, we are born."*
> "Awesome."[/COLOR] And then the dream faded away.



 ::shock::  Wow. Nice.

----------


## i_speel_good

The advanced sounds complicated - I love challenging stuff.
Basic's gonna be fun. *cheesy look*

----------


## Wolfie

You didn't read carefully. I shouldn't have the badge or gold because I didn't do the task. As far as I know, I haven't done any for at least two months. So, why the hell do I have a badge? *confuzzled*

----------


## mark

meh...another failed attempt at the tasks but I thought I would post it anyway

m at work except im not in a office im in a warm living room lying on a sofa. Its Saturday evenning and I really cant be bothered. Everyone one has done so much work except me I have done nothing. My brother is there and he keeps nipping the back of my head and it really hurts. I shout at him and leave.

Im walking down a street and I do a RC my hand has only 3 fingers and I do a nose check just to be sure and I can still breath. Thats it im dreaming! I want to complete th advanced task and I debate on if I should search for a mirror but instead I spot myself reflected in the window of a shop selling cars.

I step up to the window and try to reach in but I just hit the glass. I re-focus telling myself that this is all just a dream. I slowly touch the glass with my right hand and it passes through the surface sending ripples across the glass but I only get a inch or so in and get stuck. I take my hand out the glass.

A girl I work with shouts my name she says her mum wants to ask me something and asks if I will come and meet her. Im a little annoyed by this distraction but I figure I will see where this leads to. I walk past a silver 4x4 that has blacked out windows I try to get my reflection. Once again I get stuck a inch in but im still facinated by the ripples flowing across the surface of the galss.

I find another window but instead of reaching in I try to draw my reflection out using Telekinesis but I cant my reflection just stares at me not moving at all. I turn my back on the window trying to imagine that my reflection is already out the mirror and when I turn around my reflection is just gone.

Im slightly frustrated by my failed attempts so decide to try the basic task instead. I find a house that reminds me of something you would see on a christmas card I go to the door and think when I go through here it will be haunted and when I enter the house I will see ghosts and it will be scary but i am woken up by my mum shouting to see if I want to go out for lunch.

----------


## reality check!

just had my 6th ld lastnight and i almost got both tasks in one dream! i found a haunted house and decided that when i went in there would be a mirror there. i oppened the door and there was a hall way with a mirror at the end. it was kind of dark so i told my self that when i reached out and touched the wall, there would be a lightswithch there. so i tuned on the lights (turning on lights works! yay). walked to the mirror. for some reason there are red velvet stage curtains behind me in my reflection. i start to reach into the mirror but my f#&#37;kn alarm wakes me up

----------


## reality check!

wtf? i just posted and then my post disapeared?!?!
EDIT: sorry, my computer just freaked out. btw, does my above post count?

----------


## Oneironaught

Wow, Miss mirror-phobia completed the mirror task! She's actually the very first thing that came to my mind when I learned of the mirror task and I thought about how cool it would be for her to complete it. Aww, I'm so proud. That's awesome  ::mrgreen:: 

Confronting fears in dreams is a very empowering feat. Let each of us remember that.

Well, I had a failed RC last night and missed my chance (again). I did a nose pinch and couldn't breathe...

----------


## The Bear

I managed to find a haunted house. When I first realized I was lucid, I was in a field, in the middle was a shack that looked old, beat down, and slightly Demonic. When I got inside of it, there was a clown. He was completly yellow, and did not have any skin. It is kind of hard to describe, his organs and fluids just stayed in place. I asked him if this was a haunted house, and he said no. I asked him what it was, he told me to turn around, and then I was awake.
Depsite what the clown says, I think it was a haunted house.

----------


## KuRoSaKi

Hey I got around to doing this during my nap today so I will post what happened.

I was in a field of wheat which is usually where I start off in my dreams when I am lucid and searched for a house that I thought to be "Haunted." So on my journey I come to find a bunch of people laying down in front of this old rickety 2 story home that is painted black. As I approached the house the people in front of it stood up and turned into zombies and charged at me to my surprise (They had speed like the zombies in Dawn Of The Dead) so I run into the house and block the door and close the windows and slump down to the floor and sigh. After this I do a bit of exploring in the house the furniture and such is in very bad condition and the wallpaper is torn and I hear something going on upstairs. I went into this bedroom where and old record player was playing some weird tune and I shut it off because it was creeping me out. Once I turned it off I remembered that I needed to look for a mirror so the search began. I could not find one so I went to a old Clothes wardrobe and believed that a mirror would be in there when I opened it. When I did low behold I found a mirror. When I first looked I just saw a blurry reflection but upon focusing I did see someone who looked like myself I asked them to step out and they did. And chatted with them for a bit and then asked myself why do we dream. He rubbed his chin and gave me one of the most serious looks I have ever seen and said "If you don't know then why would I?" and then he stepped back into the mirror and my reflection disappered. I stood there for a moment realizing that was a pretty good answer actually and went back out and fought the zombies and woke up a bit later.

----------


## Adam

> "If you don't know then why would I?"



haha Thats awesome

----------


## Kyhaar

No success for me, as of yet, but I had a very very short LD in which I grabbed a random girl's arm and said, "You! You're becoming [name of best friend] and you're coming with me, because this is a dream!" And then I was like "Wow- it is a dream!", did a RC and then woke up just as I was about to think of doing a task!

----------


## reality check!

hey, i did th advanced task! i went back to my origanal dream scape (listed above) and went to the mirror and pulled me out of it. i asked him why we dream and he replied "im only your sub conciouse, i know just as much as you. how would i know?" and then went back to the mirror and walked out of the mirror bounries. kinda dissapointing, i know!

----------


## iadr

> hey, i did th advanced task! i went back to my origanal dream scape (listed above) and went to the mirror and pulled me out of it. i asked him why we dream and he replied "im only your sub conciouse, i know just as much as you. how would i know?" and then went back to the mirror and walked out of the mirror bounries. kinda dissapointing, i know!



Not disappointing at all reality check.  That's hilarious (lol)!  Congratulations on completing the advanced task, and thanks for making my day.

----------


## reality check!

yes!!!!!!! ::banana::  :boogie:  ::banana::  i didit!!!!! thanx a ton!
wiat second... where's my little badgy thing? and my name is still blue?!?!?! wtf?

----------


## dreamscaper22

Im going to try the basic task tonight....not try...i will do...
Ive been lacking confidence lately

----------


## Twoshadows

> .. oh, I'm sorry.. are you alright? 
> 
> ()



 
The nice thing is that only my ego was hurt. There isn't any pain when I bump into things like this.





> haha TS thats awesome hehe x



Thanks Adam!





> Heh. Now I don't feel so embarassed about running into a wall, the other night, instead of through it. 
> 
> I feel your pain, TS.



See...what was I telling you in your DJ. I can't tell you how many times I ram my head into things while trying to dive through. But on a positive note, I'm able to get through quite a bit. I really don't know why sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn't.





> Twoshadows, next time you should try putting your hand against the mirror, and pressing forward until it goes through. That's the way I had to first pass through mirrors before I'd done it a couple of times. I think it works better because it gives more time for it to happen, and in my experience, doing things you're not used to in dreams often works better if you don't try to make them happen in an instant.



Thank you for this suggestion. I will defintely keep this in mind next time. It helps to try a variety of things. I'm really thinking this will work.


And good job, *Mark*, on your attempts.





> I have bad teeth and my skin is also bad and for a second I wonder if this is showing me every fault I have ever thought I had but massivly exaggerated.



That's funny, because I have had that happen too. Usually I have bad teeth and awful frizzy hair. But occasionally I will notice that I'm gorgeous and perfect...and that's always a nice change.... ::D: .  Good luck in your attempts!

----------


## Adam

> yes!!!!!!! i didit!!!!! thanx a ton!
> wiat second... where's my little badgy thing? and my name is still blue?!?!?! wtf?



Seeker updates these so you have to wait for home to come on-line and check this thread, he will then change it over for you, patience  :smiley:

----------


## reality check!

k thanx ::bowdown:: . im just Uber exited about this
seeker! come here boy! gimmy the badge! gimme the badge!

----------


## Stefan

Ok, a few days ago, I had a WILD, and found myself in an amazing flying city. While I was there, I got to know many people, including a 15-ish year old boy named Ben. He showed me around the city and taught me how everything worked. The next night I had another WILD, and went back to this city. While I was there, I told Ben that I knew all of this was a dream, and asked him what the point was. His reply was, "Does the fact that this place exhists in your mind make it any less real then the one you are awake in? What makes your mind less real than the world you go back to? After all, the world you wake to is a fantasy to me." I know this doesn't fit the requirements of the task, but I thought it was an interesting answer anyway. :smiley:

----------


## Mes Tarrant

> After all, the world you wake to is a fantasy to me.



Now that, I like. Sort of sounds something that The Little Prince would say.

----------


## Xox

I finished the advanced task today morning!
 :woohoo: 
While I was procastinating getting up for school I had a quick WILD. I had been thinking about the lucid task for a while now, so I jumped right into it. I was standing in a big room, right in front of a tall and wide mirror. The frame was made of wood. I quickly pulled my reflection out. My reflection swooped right out. It was smiling in an evil way. It seemed very evil for some reason. It was wearing a long white gown and hair was out. It was skinnier then I am, and there was something odd that I cant put my finger on. It seemed to be enjoying a joke that I wasnt in on. It looked like it was mocking me (lol) So I ask her "Why do we dream?" It said, "Why do we dream? How am I supposed to know?" I said, "Just tell me you bitch!" (hoping to get a good answer from her) It said, "If Im a bitch, then you're a bitch", still smiling. I got frustrated and said, "Fine!" After a few mins of sp I woke myself up.

This was so fun! I want to try it again to see what answers I get.  ::D:

----------


## Adam

lol @ you arguing with yourself!!!

Congratulations  ::D:

----------


## DeadDollKitty

So I tried my best on this one. Ive been doing reality checks infront of mirrors for awhile now. This is what I got...

I was standing in the rain outside and I saw my reflection in a car window, I did my reality check, successfully shoving my finger through my hand. Go me. I'd been thinking about the task, and looked at my reflection. It looked sad, and depressed, trapped in that car window, so I pulled it out. As I pulled out my reflection it morphed into my friend Holly. Confused at this point, I asked her what she was doing, being me? and she just started giggling and pointing at the neighbors house. I repeated the question a few more times and thats all I got so I asked her why do we dream? And she took my hand and pulled me to my neighbors house, which turned out to be my ex's with his family, packing up and moving away. She was just laughing and giggling and pointing at them. Thats when my alarm clock woke me up.  ::?:

----------


## Abra

Well, my cold meds have been hurting my sleep habits, but I did manage to complete a task. I told myself I would a few days ago, if time was running short in my dream.

The dream started out oddly enough, what with hatching adorable alligators, and the Simpons cautioning me to not kill harmless bugs. I false awaken and manage to catch that I'm dreaming through the nose RC (even though only a little air passed through, due to my stuffy nose... I actually caught it! Sometimes I don't in a cold situation). So I venture into the living room and gaze into the mirror, which looks completely different. Instead of hanging on a wall, it is on the floor, on a stand. I see...

Ninjas? ... Ninjas. Little ones. They jump out of the mirror and tell me to "see what my reflection does." I look back at the mirror and see my reflection. I tell myself that the mirror isn't a barrier--it's an open window. It works somewhat because I can get my hand through... But my reflection keeps moving away! Finally, I pause, inching closer and closer to the 'surface' of the mirror. Then my _reflection_ pulls me through! This surprised me.

Anyway, I get on to asking my question. "Why do I lucid dream?" She replies dumbly "Because you want to." I think about this, and repeat it so I remember. And then I realize I had asked the wrong question! So I asked "Why do I dream?" and she alters her answer somewhat. "Because I want to." I frown at her, displeased at the bland responses. Done with my task, I try and wake myself up. Ah, feel that hypnopompia coming on! This time I felt a breeze. And then saw a parade! And then was flying above the parade, handing out ice cream for the next five dream minutes (non lucid). And then I wake up and write it down. =D

Not exactly my _finest_ lucid. But I guess I was pretty lucid. Lucid enough to realize I had decided to change tasks, and lucid enough to remember the right question. Just not lucid enough to realize that I hadn't successfully woken myself!

----------


## therpgmaker

> Well, my cold meds have been hurting my sleep habits, but I did manage to complete a task. I told myself I would a few days ago, if time was running short in my dream.
> 
> The dream started out oddly enough, what with hatching adorable alligators, and the Simpons cautioning me to not kill harmless bugs. I false awaken and manage to catch that I'm dreaming through the nose RC (even though only a little air passed through, due to my stuffy nose... I actually caught it! Sometimes I don't in a cold situation). So I venture into the living room and gaze into the mirror, which looks completely different. Instead of hanging on a wall, it is on the floor, on a stand. I see...
> 
> Ninjas? ... Ninjas. Little ones. They jump out of the mirror and tell me to "see what my reflection does." I look back at the mirror and see my reflection. I tell myself that the mirror isn't a barrier--it's an open window. It works somewhat because I can get my hand through... But my reflection keeps moving away! Finally, I pause, inching closer and closer to the 'surface' of the mirror. Then my _reflection_ pulls me through! This surprised me.
> 
> Anyway, I get on to asking my question. "Why do I lucid dream?" She replies dumbly "Because you want to." I think about this, and repeat it so I remember. And then I realize I had asked the wrong question! So I asked "Why do I dream?" and she alters her answer somewhat. "Because I want to." I frown at her, displeased at the bland responses. Done with my task, I try and wake myself up. Ah, feel that hypnopompia coming on! This time I felt a breeze. And then saw a parade! And then was flying above the parade, handing out ice cream for the next five dream minutes (non lucid). And then I wake up and write it down. =D
> 
> Not exactly my _finest_ lucid. But I guess I was pretty lucid. Lucid enough to realize I had decided to change tasks, and lucid enough to remember the right question. Just not lucid enough to realize that I hadn't successfully woken myself!



That make sense. You dream because your subconscious wants to; it controls the content of your normal dreams. You actually have to work at becoming lucid, because you want to do it.

----------


## A Humble Sinner

Yay! Completed Advanced Task. Hope it counts though, forgot to pull it out. Propbably wont count, but hey it was still AMAZING. This has been my most vivid and longest lucid dream to date, though it's probably been heavily influenced by the movies and books I've been seeing lately.  ::D: 

(I get most of my lucid dreams from these tasks, they're great)
Anyway -

I was walking in a desert. I remember it being cold, and already starting to get dark. Real cold. I don't remember much about the start of the dream. The sand around me was blurry and the air around me was shimmering. I was moving really slowly, in slow motion.

A bird flapped down. A vulture, I think, only larger than life, more frightening than a real one. It was black, mangy. I remember thinking it was weird that, even though it was dark, I could see things well (_it happens quite a lot in my dreams_). All around it's body there where patches of skin where the feathers had been torn out. It's head was bald and rotting away. It had a huge beak, with sharp teeth.

It talked. It said, "I am going to eat you."

I tried to move, but I couldn't. I tried harder, but I still couldn't move. I was frozen (_this also is quite a common occurence in my dreams_). I started to think. This couldn't be real. I'm dreaming.

I was lucid. Relieved, I started to move. The bird settled back down. The last few times I had become lucid, it had been from a nightmare. After that I had spent a whole lucid dream creating a good wand. I hoped that it would work as well again, ecause it had taken me a lot of effort. I said to myself, you are going to find that exact wand in your pocket. You are going to find that exact wand in your pocket...

While I was saying that, I reached for it and pulled it out. It was more of a staff, really. There wasn't anything to try it out on except the bird, but I was going to try and get it to help me, so I decided to leave it and hope for the best.

I made sure to rub my hands every so often. After everything I did, the dream was a little unstable.

I pointed my wand at the vulture. I had decided against just summoning a mirror - I wanted this to be fun. It's not often I get a dream like this and I wanted to enjoy it as much as I could.

"You", I said. "Bring me to a mirror please." I know I could have threatened it but usually if I do that to DC's they turn against me or disappear.

It raised a talon and pointed behind me. I turned. At the top of a slope there was a large tent, like something you would get at a circus. It was coloured a dark purple, almost black. I hadn't seen it before. I set off. When I got there, I found a gap in the tent and went in. The inside of the tent was way larger than the outside. I could hardly see the walls.

A tall man in a funny suit tapped me on the shoulder. "Welcome to my circus. What do you want?"
"Do you have a mirror here?" I asked. I've noticed that when I suggest something it usually happens. My DCs are usually extremely receptive to whatever I'm thinking, which is probably why this happened.

"Oh, yes," he said. "Do you wish to have access?"
"Yes."
"Certainly. If you can get past the guard." He pointed towards a doorway.

I wasn't going to be able to get past any guard. Usually, any big strain causes the dream to end. Which made it a bit dangerous using my wand seeing as I had no idea how hard it was to use.

Also, every single time I have a nightmare, there's a troll in it. Every single time. It's one of my dream signs. I really hoped there wasn't going to be a troll.

I went through the doorway. There was a hall with a heavy door at it's end. No guard though. Actually the circus behind me had sort of dissolved slightly. I get that sometimes, when a dream is I ran to the door and tried to open it.

It was locked.

Sometimes I really hate my dreams.

I was angry now. I pointed my wand at it. I concentrated, imagined the wand doing what I wanted. A beam of light shot out of the wand and smashed into the door. The door was blown of one of its hinges and was smashed all down one side. The lock was twisted and cracked all the way down.

Finally, something fun. I stepped through the doorway.

There was a mirror on the wall. I could see my reflection in it, only it was twisted. It had no proportion - some parts of me where huge and some where shrivelled, and it twisted and shuddered as I moved.

"Why do you look so weird?" I asked.
"I'm in a funhouse mirror. When it's all wonky? Quite fitting for a dream, I thought."
"Enough. Why do we dream?"
My reflection smiled. "I gotta have some fun."
"Tell me the real answer!"
"Well, you'd go crazy without dreaming. I'm keeping you sane." It paused. "Can you keep a secret?"

The dream was starting to fade. "Yes, I can keep a secret. Tell me."
My reflection leaned forwards. I put my ear to the glass.

"Custard pies are trying to kill me," it whispered. Then it walked away.

I tried to go into the mirror to follow him. I remember it being cold, and wet. And then I woke up.

----------


## Hazel

Wow, pretty great tasks this month! I'm looking forward to trying the Haunted House one.

----------


## Iamerik

Nice dream A Humble Sinner!  :smiley: 

I'll see if I can do the advanced task as well. Wish me luck!  :wink2:

----------


## Kyhaar

So, _so_ close to becoming lucid.

I was talking about how much I'd miss dreamviews in ym dream, or something like that.... The dream felt like it took 2 days, but it must have only consumed a few minutes or something. Anyways, I didn;t become lucid, so I won't go into details. But ever since I started coming back to dreamviews, my dreams have been more and more vivid, clear, and my dream recall has increased. I even had a (short) LD, when my dry spell had lasted since April (after I couldn't find time for DV anymore).

I am determined to complete the task!

----------


## slayer

Holy snap! I'm glad I saw this!

Ok so this is how it started off...I just started off lucid or atleast I don't remember how I became lucid. But I was a city and I was just walking around...all of a sudden, and I can not believe that this happened to me, I found Lucy (the girl in my avatar). I walked over to her and all she was doing was walking up and down some stairs. When she walked back up I grabbed her hand and she looked at me and smiled. She took me to a quiet place and (thanks to Volcon who kept talking about it) we umm...well you know. Anyway I was kinda getting into it and I closed my eyes. When I open them I just so happen to end up in a haunted house. I was like "Son of a &#37;$&^!" That really sucked! But I didn't try to change the scenery or anything so I started walking around. The haunted house turned out to be some kind of cheesy haunted house. Not cheesy as in it was made out of cheese but it sucked. It wasnt scary at all. There was these ghosts that looked like the ghosts off of Mario.  But when I went outside it was dark and foggy. I was in a graveyard. So I kept walking through it thinking nothing would happen...but then zombies started coming out of their graves so I ran inside and closed the door behind me. And thinking that they might break in I decided to try something I did in one of my other lucid dreams. I tried to conjure up fire in my hands like I did before. I concentrated and I could start to feel the heat in my hands. But I just couldnt stay concentrated long enough to conjure the fire. I tried many times and failed. I guess the only reason that I was able to do it before was because I paniced and just did it. I tried it again every so often as I explored the place. After awhile I tried to close my eyes and stay concentrated. That didn't work either. About the 5th try with closing my eyes and concentrating, when I opened them I woke up  :Sad: 

Sorry for the wall of text. Believe me or not...I accomplished something great. I got to see Lucy in my dream and thats all that matters to me!

Edit: The cool thing is I didn't even try to get in the haunted house...and Lucy never said a word so that was dissapointing too...

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

I got the Advanced Task done last night, but I'm kinda unhappy with the outcome so, if I can think of it again, I'll try it once more. This one counts, though, at least!  ::content:: 





> *10/13/2007*
> 
> *Dream Two:
> "Advanced Task Completed!"*
> This one started with me at my computer. I'd downloaded some strange "3D Software" that let you rotate the camera views on video files as if they were in 3D space. For instance, I started watching The Matrix and, during every scene, I was able to move the camera angles around, in real time, so I could watch any part of the movie from any angle. It was awesome. Anyway, my buddy Mike came over, even though it was like 11:30 at night. He just showed up and mom got out of bed and let him in. He chilled for a while and I tried to show him this new software, but I couldn't find the Matrix movie. I then started looking around for other movies, but couldn't find any of them. After a while without finding any of my movie files, Mike ended up going home.
> 
> Later, I was watching TV, and there was a documentary on about a planet. It was a really weird planet that was shaped like a squared doughnut and had stripes running around it. The camera panned out from a really close view of the terrain, to a wide shot of the entire planet, and I soon noticed that I was no longer watching the TV, but I was as actually _inside_ the program, and looking down at this planet from space. I instantly became lucid and floated there for a moment, looking at this odd planet. I figured I'd much rather be down on Earth so I figured I could fly down toward the planet and sort of "turn it into Earth" as I got closer to the ground. I flew down as fast as I could, breaking through the atmosphere and watching the ground begin to come into view. As it came closer, I saw it looking more and more like Earth. Soon I was coming down over a city scape, and the diving straight toward my house. I passed through the roof of my house and, before I knew it, I had landed in my room.
> 
> I remembered how I always had trouble flying _into_ space, and figured that, since I came down from space so easily, I might be able to get back up there. I flew up and tried to rocket into space again, but I got stuck in the ceiling of my room. (DAMNIT I hate that.) I pulled myself back down and landed on my floor again. Trying to think of something to do, I suddenly remembered the Advanced Task, and my bathroom was right across the hall. I ran out of my room and into the bathroom, noticing, on my way there, that mom was sleeping on the couch with a blanket, which she never really does. I went in the bathroom and closed the door,  looking in the mirror at my reflection which was, surprising, not deformed or disfigured. At first, I just asked it "Why do we dream?" and it just stood there and looked at me. It's lips never moved when mine did, and it just kinda looked at me, stoicly. I then remembered that I had to reach in the mirror and pull my reflection out, so I dipped my hands into the mirror, but I was feeling some resistance. It felt like the mirror was trying to solidify with my hands inside, and I couldn't get anything passed a few inches above my wrists into it. Curling my fingers around where I figured the back of my reflections head would be, I pulled back, trying to bring it out. I was only able to pull it out a little bit, to where the face was sticking out of the mirror by a few inches. I asked again, "Why do we dream?" Again, my reflection just stared at me, blankly, and blinked its eyes a few times. I got kinda frustrated and just let go, and the reflection snapped back into the mirror. I turned my head left and right and noticed that my ears were actually much smaller than they are in waking life. 
> ...

----------


## Kyhaar

Almost! So close, except I was not lucid (so it doesn't count, obviously)

But, basically I was entering this haunted house (which, after I tried to leave, transformed into the house I lived in before I moved). My mom was a mummy/zombie thing and I had to escape the house without being caught. However, if I left the house, I'd be caught in pouring rain that was coming down in torments. Then I woke up.

----------


## Seeker

Congrats on the tasks everyone!  Looks like we picked an advanced one that is causing a little trouble for people this time  ::D: 

Mirrors are some of the strangest ojects in lucid dreams.

----------


## Moonbeam

> Congrats on the tasks everyone! Looks like we picked an advanced one that is causing a little trouble for people this time 
> 
> Mirrors are some of the strangest ojects in lucid dreams.



We should tally up at the end of the month how many people managed to do it.

----------


## Mrs. Jones

how do you decide how difficult a task is? what makes___ normal and ___ advanced?

----------


## reality check!

how do i get to the special forum? i cant seem to find it ::bowdown::

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> how do you decide how difficult a task is? what makes___ normal and ___ advanced?



It's pretty much arbitrary. We decide two tasks for the following month and, whichever one we seem to agree on might be the hardest, gets to be the advanced task. That doesn't necessarily mean that it would be the hardest for everyone.

I failed miserably at this month's beginner's task, but I was able to get the advanced task on the first try.





> how do i get to the special forum? i cant seem to find it



When you go to the Lucid Experiences forum, there should be a link at the top that says "Lucid Task Club."

----------


## Adrenaline Junkie

Okay, first off, i was not lucid, but it was a very vivid dream, so i don't know if this counts.

I was walking down this path and it was pitch black, i mean darker than standard night darkness, it was very dark like dreams can be, and i proceeded forward and saw an opening into some very very tall grass, i walked through it into a small opening where the grass had been flattened and i stopped, looked around and observed, i was a little scared at first but then i came to my senses and got over the fact that it was dark and scary. I then looked into the distance and saw a dim light ahead, and like a fly to a bright light i was drawn. I proceeded into the darkness and the grass and then found myself outside a large house, it looked asthough it was built 1800's by the looks of it. It looked really creepy and scary, and then suddenly i heard a ruffling sound from behind the house. Like the stupid person i am i walked round to the back of the house and found the back door swinging open and closed in the wind. I heard a small, cold and chilling whisper in the wind around where i was and it gave me a scare so i quickly moved into the house.

I then walked into the house and saw a big open room in the centre of the house, i walked over and found a gridded area in the centre of the room. I looked down and it was pitch black, then i saw a small glimmer coming from the bottom of this huge pit and then i saw a pair of evil white eyes coming up towards me.

Thats all i remember for now, maybe it counts, maybe it doesn't, i wasn't lucid as far as i know but it was a very vivid dream and my emotions were high, i might aswell have been lucid. I'll let you guys be the judge.

----------


## dreamscaper22

Success....finally. Both tasks done..
so i got all my sleep and tried to wild at about 4:47 and i was almost there then my girlfriend kicks me...I thought it was over.
so i got up and went to the bathroom and layed back down on my side
and then i felt the shift, bamm, lucidity.
so im floating around this house and the lights are off and I find a door and concentrate on a haunted house, I open it and its almost pitch black in this hallway and I can see this scare crow like DC at the end and he moves out of the way, so i go through the door and find a mirror and its kind of tilted downward, I pulled my reflection out and asked him why we dream and he replied "we dream only because we have to" and then after that i had to wake up and write it down

----------


## Moonbeam

Very efficient -- a mirror in a haunted house.  That's the way to do it, dreamscaper 22.  Even the answer was short and sweet.  I need to do it like that if I'm going to get it done this month.

----------


## Mes Tarrant

> Success....finally. Both tasks done..
> so i got all my sleep and tried to wild at about 4:47 and i was almost there then my girlfriend kicks me...I thought it was over.
> so i got up and went to the bathroom and layed back down on my side
> and then i felt the shift, bamm, lucidity.
> so im floating around this house and the lights are off and I find a door and concentrate on a haunted house, I open it and its almost pitch black in this hallway and I can see this scare crow like DC at the end and he moves out of the way, so i go through the door and find a mirror and its kind of tilted downward, I pulled my reflection out and asked him why we dream and he replied "we dream only because we have to" and then after that i had to wake up and write it down



WOOT!  :boogie:  What a erm, straight forward answer!

----------


## Oneironaught

> how do you decide how difficult a task is? what makes___ normal and ___ advanced?



From my understanding, the basic task is something you could actually do in real life and the advanced task is something that's not possible to do in real life.




> how do i get to the special forum? i cant seem to find it



I don't have access right not but, from what I recall, it's another sub-forum (like this one is) under "Lucid Experiences".

----------


## dreamscaper22

well i knew I didnt have much time...so i tried to find both in the same place

----------


## Twoshadows

Good job, everyone... :smiley: .


*Oneironaut*, I knew you could do it! I like the details you share in trying to pull the reflection out.


*A Humble Sinner*--I really enjoyed reading yours. Very entertaining. Great details. Good job!

----------


## Serith

I tried the basic task, but didn't succeed.  I realized I was dreaming in my house, and exited through the window.  The houses in my neighborhood all looked dark and empty, and I thought that any one of them would probably work, but I saw a couple people on the end of the street, and decided to talk to them.  I don't remember much about them, except that there was something odd about their eyes.  I asked them if any of the houses around here were haunted, and they said yes, but offered to drive me to another one elsewhere, and the next thing I knew, we were driving away in a car.  A few miles away I realized it would be unlikely for us to actually get somewhere before I woke up, and got out of the car, but it was too late, and the dream faded.

----------


## Jamal

finished the advanced task!  ::D: 

Wow i'm so happy... I haven't had a lucid dream in over 5 months and then today at 3:00pm i decided to try a wild... Right after I felt the wave sensation I found myself on my computer looking at my keyboard. I suddenly realized that i had just successfully pulled of a WILD i was so excited. I snapped out of the dream and was back to a black screen but i couldn't accept it so i tried hard to concentrate on getting back in. Here i was back at my computer i looked to the left and saw a mirror and suddenly remembered the expert task of the month, So i went to the big mirror in my bed room. My reflection was really fuzzy/staticy. I reached into the mirror and pulled this staticy 2-d image out. "Why do we dream?" i asked my reflection. "chahshahchchh" the only noise my reflection made was some static noise and it jumped back into the mirror. Next I slipped into another (non lucid dream) YAY!!! first LD in a long time and I remembered to do the task!!!  ::banana::  ::banana::  ::banana::  Now i gotta try the beginner task  ::D:

----------


## Hazel

I tried it last night, but failed. I'll post my attempt, though  ::D: 





> I was at school, and I was walking down the hall towards my class, when suddenly I realized I didn't have any of my things! I said to myself, "I HOPE I'm dreaming." Then I did a reality check and sighed with relief. I then decided to mess with one of my teachers, and found one (that doesn't exist IRL.) I picked up the telephone beside her and began banging her over the head with it. She got mad and started chasing me.
> 
> I ran from her, and the school became my grandparent's house. I managed to escape from the teacher, and then went out to the driveway. I had a good time practicing my flying, and then my brother mentioned the tasks of the month. I decided to do the one where you pull your reflection out of the mirror, and I knew that the cars were behind me, so I could use one of those mirrors. As soon as I turned around to walk to the car I kicked the window at the foot of my bed really hard and woke up.

----------


## Lunalight

I had a half non lucid half lucid where I was in a haunted house and accidentally released zombies, t -rexes, creatures that jump through your chest and leave a gaping hole, and other creatures of malevolent intent.  Needless to say, the world was pretty mad.  Especially about the t-rexes.

----------


## CrazyMLC

wow, this is cool, if i can lucid soon, i will try to get the pesky advanced task!
i just imagine me reaching my hand into a mirror, then a hand coming out of nowhere and grabbing me, then a clone of me asking me why i dream.  ::banana:: 

i wonder if i could make that happen!

nice lucid dreams everyone!  ::D:

----------


## Seeker

Moonbeam, great idea about counting up the number that have completed each task.

That would make a nice final post in each thread before I close it each month.  Let's plan on doing that from now on and possibly if somone has TONS of free time on their hands, they can tally up all the old tasks.

So, any volunteers to do this from this month onward?
Any volunteers to tally the old tasks?

You can PM me the results.

 ::D:

----------


## nayrki

So last night, I had an extremely long lucid dream... It started when i was flying... or rather some sort of superjump? Alls i know is that when i tryed to fly, i knew it wasnt going to work and i fell about twenty thousand feet to the ground. I sustained no injuries, of course, especially since i was already lucid. I became lucid because my long-ex girlfreind, who hates my guts, called me and wanted to hang out. Anyways, i was short of her house so i summoned a quad (who knows why a quad but w/e) and drove the rest of the way. From the moment i got there, i could tell this house was evil (maybe because my ex is seirously creepy? idk). I went inside, found my ex, and tried to sneak out (because it was the middle of the day)

The house was a muti story, U-shaped mansion on the side of a hill. All the windows on the east side were blackened, as if with spray paint. The road was along the bottom of the house, so it looked rather like this:
                _____
               |   _  |              
               |_| |_|    house  
=============street===

Now what i soon discovered, was that her parents and everyone else that lived in the house were vampires.And not just the night lurking kind... this kind could go out in the sun and be just fine. When the vampires started chasing us, i instinctively knew to run down the road and across the rickety old wooden bridge. It appeared that the purpose of  the bridge was to keep the vampires from coming across, as the bridge was designed to trip them and make them stake themselves. However, only a few vampires were dusted this way, The majority of the vamps that tried to come across succeeded. So then me and some other people were running to the federation checkpoint.The vamps turned my ex... and killed three of the seven guards. Some little kids in black ninja suits went out and started staking the vamps left and right... i tried to stake one but it turned out it must not have been a vampire.. just a real dick.

Anyways, the lucid dream continues... but it has nothing to do with the haunted house. I believe the vamps were kept out of the city of refuge (which wasnt all that much better  :tongue2: )

----------


## Brendan13

I did the basic task in my third LD ever!!!!  Here is what happened: I was in my gameroom playing PS2 with a friend when I got bored and went to sleep(in the dream).  While I was asleep I had a dream bout being at my school and I didn't know how I got there.  All of the sudden I thought "Yes a dream!!!!", I reached down to feel the rocks under me to stabilize a little bit.  I wasn't sure what to do at first so I just thought for a few seconds then I remembered the task.  I was going to try to teleport to the haunted house but decided not to risk losing the dream, so I "remembered" the haunted house by my school.  It worked perfectly!!!!!  I walked over and looked around and there were a lot of decorations all around, then I went inside.  As soon as I got in I saw sooo much stuff all around so I looked into a crystal ball type item and saw some strange stuff I don't remember.  I then decided I wanted to look around some more so I went over to a tunnel and walked in.  As soon as I got in the tunnel I heard a voice say "Welcome to the tunnel of rape!!", I was thinking the tunnel of what?!?!   I was pulled onto my stomach and started being propelled through a vagina(sorry if that offended anyone).  I tried to hear what the noises were all around me and they were moans, not scary haunted house moans either!!  The inside of it looked kind of strange when I thought about it but in the dream I could tell that was what it was.  Well that was my experience in my terrifying, yet fun, haunted house!  I can't wait to get another LD and go back!!

----------


## Moonbeam

> Moonbeam, great idea about counting up the number that have completed each task.
> 
> That would make a nice final post in each thread before I close it each month. Let's plan on doing that from now on and possibly if somone has TONS of free time on their hands, they can tally up all the old tasks.
> 
> So, any volunteers to do this from this month onward?
> Any volunteers to tally the old tasks?
> 
> You can PM me the results.



I'll try to start doing that starting this month.

----------


## Vex Kitten

> I did the basic task in my third LD ever!!!!  Here is what happened: I was in my gameroom playing PS2 with a friend when I got bored and went to sleep(in the dream).  While I was asleep I had a dream bout being at my school and I didn't know how I got there.  All of the sudden I thought "Yes a dream!!!!", I reached down to feel the rocks under me to stabilize a little bit.  I wasn't sure what to do at first so I just thought for a few seconds then I remembered the task.  I was going to try to teleport to the haunted house but decided not to risk losing the dream, so I "remembered" the haunted house by my school.  It worked perfectly!!!!!  I walked over and looked around and there were a lot of decorations all around, then I went inside.  As soon as I got in I saw sooo much stuff all around so I looked into a crystal ball type item and saw some strange stuff I don't remember.  I then decided I wanted to look around some more so I went over to a tunnel and walked in.  As soon as I got in the tunnel I heard a voice say "Welcome to the tunnel of rape!!", I was thinking the tunnel of what?!?!   I was pulled onto my stomach and started being propelled through a vagina(sorry if that offended anyone).  I tried to hear what the noises were all around me and they were moans, not scary haunted house moans either!!  The inside of it looked kind of strange when I thought about it but in the dream I could tell that was what it was.  Well that was my experience in my terrifying, yet fun, haunted house!  I can't wait to get another LD and go back!!



I have to say, that is one of the creepiest things I've ever read.  ::lol:: 
Great and odd lucid.
And... you'd better update your lucid count in your sig.  :wink2:

----------


## Kayjee

I've just joined, but I did have a lucid dream about a haunted house about a week ago, probably because I promised my nephew I'd take him to one.  In the beginning, the things "popping out" of the dark corners of the maze in the house scared me, and my nephew was laughing (he always does when I jump, typical teenage boy).  Then I caught myself and started really looking at my surroundings and what it was that was scaring me, especially since I hate nightmares.   :Mad:   One by one, I realized the scary things were actually people or stuff that represented worries that I've been having - and that my nephew was the practical side of me that was trying to tell me not to worry so much.  So, I re-traced my steps backwards through the haunted house trying to "push back" the scary images in the hopes that it would help me not to worry about them so much.  I'm not sure how well that worked, because my 7 year old nephew came in and woke me up before I had gotten very far.  I'm not sure if this qualifies as completing the task, you'll have to let me know.

----------


## ninja9578

I then remembered the advanced lucid task which I haven't done yet. I saw a sparkle in the water and pulled out the mirror that was hidden among the rocks. 

It was a makeup mirror, only five inches across, I could see my reflection floating in the water on the other side of the glass, but there was no way that I could pull myself through that little area, I was going to have to be creative.

I tried pulling the mirror right up to my mask so that it appeared to fill up my vision, but it didn't. I then pulled off the mask, knowing that I didn't need it in a dream. I still couldn't get the edge out of my vision field. Then I got a brilliant idea.

I used the mirror as a portal vision instead, it still was a mirror, but it showed me another part of the river, it showed myself from overhead. I then looked down through it and the glass vanished, leaving my (dream) self above the water and my reflection had been successfully pulled out and was now thrashing around under the water. I guess my reflection couldn't swim.

I reached into the water and waited for my reflection to grab my hand, after a second I got him and pulled him (me) up. He was naked, for some reason we both were, I rested him on my knees, out of the water and asked him why we dream. 

He said it was just because. Hmm, boring answer so I left him, happy that I had done the task. 

This was a small chunk of a much more interesting dream, the entire thing is recounted in my dream journal.  Yippe!

----------


## Twoshadows

I had another lucid dream last night which I worked on doing the Tasks....

*Dream:*

I remember I saw my older sister that has cancer. I went up to her and said, "S, How are you doing? How are your legs doing?" [In real life her legs hurt so bad that she's now on crutches or in a wheel chair.]

She talked to me for a few minutes about what the doctors had been telling her. She had all her hair, unlike in real life.

The next thing I remember is that we are now in this park with the rest of the family having a picnic. I remember flying up to these powerlines and then back down.

Doing this made me suddenly lucid. I went up to my sister and said something like, "Oh my gosh, S, I'm lucid! I'm going to take you flying with me."

I took her arm and lifted her into the air with me. I said, "Let's fly to the mountains over there." 

She said, "I'm not sure I can make it that far."

I said, "I think you can-- you're with me. But I'll stop when you need to."

We flew out of the park and over the Safeway parking lot and over the stores.

I noticed that music was playing really loud and was distracting me from the experience. I believe the band was INXS. For some reason I was sure that this music was playing in real life. I thought to myself that I needed to try to turn off the music with my real body while still remaining in the dream.

I could feel what I thought was my real body reaching out and turning the knob on my car CD player. [Goodness know what I thought I was doing having my real body asleep in a car] I got the music turned down most of the way, to the point it didn't bother me as much.

We flew a little ways further and then the dream faded.

I thought I had awakened in this motel room where my family was suppose dto be staying. I was disappointed for not being able to fly to the mountains. So I concentrated on getting back into my dream. 

Suddenly I was standiing in the Safeway parking lot next to my High school best friend M and her boyfriend.

I told them that I was dreaming and going to fly to the mountains that we in front of us. I invited them to fly with me. But I think only the boyfriend followed.

When I got to the mountains, I was alone. I flew to the rocky ledge and touched the rock face. The rock was a brown color and very rough.

I suddenly thought about the *Tasks*. At first I thought that being in the mountains made it impossible to do the Tasks. Then I thought, "Well I could just make a mirror appear right here."

But then I thought, "Nah..I've tried that one twice now. I want to do the *Haunted House* one again since I only did that one once."

I flew along the mountain side looking for an old house. I then saw ahead of me a place where the mountain went in. I knew it was a cave. I suddenly thought, "Wouldn't it be so cool if the haunted house was in the cave?"

I got close and I indeed saw that it was a cave. I also saw that the front of the cave was built in. I saw it had shutters (for some reason I felt it had to have shutters to qualify as a haunted house). I flew to the entrance. It was actually built with very nice dark polished wood. 

I went inside and started to look around. My first thoughts were that I wanted real ghost in this house not just decorations. The inside of the house seemed small. Around me everything was built out of the same beautiful dark polished wood. On several of the tables and other flat surfaces there were large white candles.

I flew to the back of the house and waited for something else to appear, but at the point the dream started fading again. 

I ended up "waking up" in the same motel room. I had been sleeping on the floor. I tried to stay motionless so that I could try to reenter the dream. But then other people inthe room started talking and made me fully "wake up". I went into the motel's bathroom and saw that there was something in the tub that looked like spilled arpicot jam.

At that point I woke up for real, and felt that I needed to write this down.

----------


## Altasi

I'm not so sure if this counts for completing the Advanced Task or not, seeing as my Doppelganger never told me why we dream- Either way, he paid the price...  ::lmao::  

Lets begin with how my dream started..

I was in Te Awamutu, my home town- And i was hitch-hiking to Auckland to see my Auntie, As my family had all gone there to visit and i was left behind! 
Anyway, i got there- and they were all sitting around having a chat. I was relieved to see them, but my Mom made me go back home. That should have been my first clue, but i never thought anything of it.  :Bang head: 
So, I rode home with a Trucker- I can still see his stupid little red hat.. Anyways, I got home and my family was already there. Another clue i managed to ignore..

I then remember getting hungry and going up the stairs to get a snack- Halfway up, I realised that i was exhausted. So i lay down, on the carpet- Fully clothed, and attempted to WILD.  ::shock:: 
Next thing i know, I feel a wave of energy sweep over me, White clouds over my vision and i remember vividly the red and blue waves dancing in front of me. Looking exactly like voice patterns you see when you listen to someone speaking.
I remember opening my eyes into my pillow. I knew instantly what had happened, i was in a False Awakening.  ::D: 
This was the best bit, I was totally Lucid for the first time in a few weeks. 

I jumped off my Double-Bed, (Which was now single-sized and as high as five matresses stacked on top of eachother) and onto my rug. I thought about testing how well my Lucid Powers were working, so I span around and tried to visualise New York City. Nothing. Having another idea- I climbed back onto my bed- Pushed my face back into the pillow (Which had a groove moulded to me exactly) and thought very calmly and clearly. "I am not in my Bedroom, I am lying in the middle of New York City." When i opened them, I was still- In my bedroom. 

Giving up on the Teleporting, i thought about going to the bathroom for a mirror, to complete the Lucid Task. Just when i was about to leave the room, i saw that where my usual picture of Dolphins was hanging- there was now an Oval Mirror.  :boogie: 
I climbed back onto the bed and looked into it, I could see myself, wearing an orange shirt- Hawian styled, and my hair being my natural dirty-blonde colour.
(It has been dyed Black for a few months.) Anyway, i knew that i had dreamed alot before this- so i threw my hand into the mirror, just before it made contact- Everything slowed down like the Matrix. I could see a close up of my hand flying through the mirror surface and then i snapped back to my original LOS. I felt a wet, gooey feeling from the mirror- and searched around untill my hand grasped something solid. I pulled my reflection straight out of the mirror, and looked into his eyes.
"Wdwedra..." i said. I felt a chill run down my back, and i realised my lips were not capable of moving very much, and they were ice cold.

I gave them a good stretch and focused hard on the words, "Why do we Call?" i asked him hopelessly. Shaking myself with silent anger, i focused as hard as i could- and managed to blurt out the right words. 
"Why do we dream?!" I said to him. 
"..." He did not respond at all, nor did he make any movement.
My temper was rising fast, I had no idea how long i was going to stay Lucid- so i yelled at him. "WHY DO WE DREAM!?!?!?!" He still didn't awnser. 

I was extremely angry now, and my surroundings were getting blurry. I looked at him once more- as hard as i could, and said- "Why do we dream?" 
He poked me, So i'm not sure if this counts- Because he didn't give an awnser- But the question was only to ask them why we dream right?

Either way, i was so annoyed with this that I attacked him. 

Without a doubt, my finest Lucid moment! Probably because he just stood there and took it. Everything was slowly blurring out, and not thinking of anything to do- I commanded myself that i would recall all this when i woke up, and would not forget untill it was recorded in my dream journal. 

And before i knew it, i was looking into my pillow again. I threw a fit, dancing and smiling because i had been Lucid in the night- Before i heard my nana call me out to help her with her printers Ink.
Then i woke up for real, even though I am sure the dream continued after that.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

If anyone can tell me if it is common to induce a WILD during a dream, using that fake WILD to become Lucid within the dream- Losing Lucidity as soon as the fake WILD finishes? But the dream still continues on?

* Hehe, sorry not too make much sense, but it was all pretty funny and complex to me.  ::content::  *

----------


## Seeker

> I'm not so sure if this counts for completing the Advanced Task or not, seeing as my Doppelganger never told me why we dream- Either way, he paid the price...



Looks like it counts to me!   ::D:

----------


## lostification

I did it!!
Well here how it goes. i fell asleep had one of my usual DILD's and what happened was that in my dream i had a was ready to go to bed and i decided that i was going to WILD so i fall asleep in my dream and have a lucid dream in the dream of my dream. so im in my Lucid bed room and im about to go off and transport myself to meet some one, but then i see my reflection in the mirror and i remember the task so i walk up to the mirror and i stand there for like 15 minutes and then decide to put my finger in it, it felt so weird, i could feel myself waking up. So, i am about to pull myself out, but i stop and think that it would be too rude to pull them out so i go in instead (tisk... thinking about manners in dreams) but what happens is that the reflection comes towards me as well and we both get pulled in at each end, i figured that we were inside the thin glass part of the mirror because i could see two rooms one on each side. I feel really akward there with the refection, so i talk to it and we have a nice little conversation, after a while i ask why do we dream and it replied "because we always want what we cant have". i didnt really understand but it seemed good enough. Then we teleported ourselfs and went off and visited Kurt Cobain.

----------


## Robot_Butler

Alright! Remembered to do the advanced task with one week left in the month.

I've been hatching this plan to get my girlfriend into lucid dreaming for about 8 years now.  Last night, I finally got her to agree to WBTB with me, and try a WILD. 

About 5 hours into the night, I WILD laying on my back.  It doesnt seem to be working, I am too focused on my girlfriend, C's breathing, and wondering if shes getting anywhere.  I roll onto my side, about to give up, try for a few more minutes, and BAM! SP city.

I always get the feeling theres someone in the room when I'm in SP, but this time it was strange because I was positive that David Hasslehoff was right behind me.  I'm not a 'Hoff fan at all, and sort of forgot he even existed until he appeared in my room last night.  

I step out of my bed (and out of my body), and walk out to the living room.  It's too dark to see anything, and I can tell the dream is very unstable.  I try to 'will' the lights to turn on, but I can feel the world slipping away when I focus too hard.  In the darkness, I have this feeling like there is someone next to me who is about to attack me, and I'm worried this is about to become a nightmare.  I run into the bathroom, hit the lightswitch, it doesn't work, but the lights are on anyways for some reason.  

I keep worrying that there is someone next to me, just outside my vision, with a knife, and I know that the more I worry about it, the more it's going to come true.  I turn quickly and turn him into someone unthreatening... My brother.  When I see the mirror, I remember the task of the month, and decide to give it a try.

I lean across the counter toward the mirror, and inspect my reflection.  It looks perfectly like me.  I start to wonder if this is really a dream.  It's so convincing, almost too detailed.  Just then, my reflection winks at me, and I say out loud "Tight!".  As I open my mouth to say it, I notice that my reflection has messed up Hillbilly teeth.  I then also notice that he's wearing a white softball tee, with black 3/4 length sleeves.

I put my hand on the mirror to try to reach in, but the surface feels way too solid.  I decide to try to pretend the mirror is not there, and try to reach through like it's a window.  I put my had down, and then quickly reach up and right through the mirror to grab my reflection's shirt.  When I hit the surface of the mirror, I get the most intense pain in my hand and arm.  It feels like peeling off a really bad scab, or what I would imagine peeling the skin off your hand would feel like.

I pull my reflection forward, and he doesn't resist at all.  He floats out of the mirror, and it seems like he's just a head and  shoulders.  I ask him "Why do we  dream?".  He smiles his hillbilly smile and says "I guess, at a certain point, we just need something to keep things interesting".  

I let go of him, and he sort of refocuses back into the background of the mirror without moving.  I sort of wonder if I hurt him pulling him out, since my hand hurt so bad going in.

I spend a bit more time flying around outside on the lawn, changing my size so I can fly between the blades of grass.  Things go downhill from there.  I find my dream journal to write the dream down.  It's sitting in a sheep pasture, it's about 2"x2" in size, and is filled with mini travel photos.  I end up having a picnic on the lawn where I argue about whiskey vs bourbon with some really bossy lady.

----------


## iadr

> I pull my reflection forward, and he doesn't resist at all. He floats out of the mirror, and it seems like he's just a head and shoulders. I ask him "Why do we dream?". He smiles his hillbilly smile and says "I guess, at a certain point, we just need something to keep things interesting". 
> 
> I let go of him, and he sort of refocuses back into the background of the mirror without moving. I sort of wonder if I hurt him pulling him out, since my hand hurt so bad going in.
> 
> I spend a bit more time flying around outside on the lawn, changing my size so I can fly between the blades of grass.



Great job of completing the advanced task Robot_Butler. 

That is one of the most interesting dreams I've read.

Awesome job of changing your size so that you could fly between the blades of grass!

----------


## Kordan

Wow, completely unexpected, but when I was dreaming last night, I suddenly became lucid, (can't remember how this happened), and I went searching for a haunted house. Couldn't find one, so I entered a haunted school building, and inside, I found naked ghosts in the locker room (quite frankly I was more disturbed than scared).

----------


## Robot_Butler

Thanks, Iadr.  I thought it was pretty fun.

I wish I could remember more of the end of the dream, but I was sort of losing lucidity by that point.  I'll have to remember to try altering my size again.  It seems like I only come up with clever things to try when I'm in that half-lucid state.

I'm cracking down this whole week, so I hope to have some more noteworthy dreams.

----------


## iadr

> Wow, completely unexpected, but when I was dreaming last night, I suddenly became lucid, (can't remember how this happened), and I went searching for a haunted house. Couldn't find one, so I entered a haunted school building, and inside, I found naked ghosts in the locker room (quite frankly I was more disturbed than scared).



A haunted school building with a bunch of naked ghosts (lol) sounds close enough to a haunted house to me Kordan. 

Congratulations on completing the task! ::banana::

----------


## Kitties

Okay, this might not count because the person in the mirror didn't really reply, but whatever, next LD I'm trying this again!
Exerpt from my awesome lucid last night~

I was in my room, and after swimming in jello didn't work (it wouldn't harden, so it was watery xDD) I remembered the task. I have about 12 mirrors in there, so I looked in one, and saw myself the way I usually do in LD mirrors. (hair everywhere, ruddy cheeks, deformed face...)  I reached for the mirror (it never even crossed my mind that I wouldn't be able to reach through it) and tried to grab at my reflection, but it ran away.
I tried multiple times, sometimes touching its (deformed) face, but it always managed to get away. I noticed that the mirror didn't reflect my room behind it, but just...white. So finally I decided to jump through the mirror. I arrived on the other side, in a white room, nothing in it as far as I can remember. (I lost a lot of this dream because I didn't write it down right away, though I know it was pretty long for me, maybe 20 mins.) Anyway, I wanted to go on and continue my dream, so I sort of...willed myself back.
Finally, I saw a reflection of me that had a really tall face. ( sometimes it was really wide, small, etc. Also, it always had a smug grin on its face >.<; ) I tried to grab it, grabbed its face, it tried to get away but I grabbed its hair, and...SUCCESS! I managed to pull my reflection out of the mirror by its hair.  ::D: 
I held on to its shoulders and turned it to face me. (It still had that annoying grin!) "Why do we dream?" I asked as seriously as I could in the situation. Then, of COURSE, it says "mfghhhsgdj" (as in, mumbles gibberish - maybe that means it didn't know?) and...jumps back in the mirror and disappears.
I was pretty angry, but there was some other stuff I wanted to do, so I let it be.

Anyway, it was really fun! <33

----------


## Sugarglider11

I made two custom badges for this month if you wanted to use them

basic:

advanced:

----------


## iadr

I completed the Advanced Lucid Dreaming Task last night during the following dream last night:

I seem to be out of town and am spending the night someplace like an apt building in this dream.

During the night I become concerned that my alarm clocks may not wake me up in time to get to work on time.

I wake up at about 07:00 in my dream and realize that I have overslept as I was supposed to have been at work by 04:30.

I think about calling my boss and letting him know that I am running late, but decide to try to sneak into work unnoticed instead.

I then decide to check out my reports from home to make sure that they all ran ok, however I am unable to find a computer in my apt to check them out with.

Although I am sure that this is really happening to me, and that there is no way I could be dreaming, I decide to ask myself if I am dreaming anyway, and to try floating.

To my amazement I float up into the air which then convinces me that I am dreaming.

I keep hearing male voices in the hallway of the apartment I am staying in, and begin getting very annoyed with them as they are quite loud, as I hear one guy yelling at another guy.

Then my cuckoo clock goes off (I have these go off every 30 minutes during the night to help me become aware in my dreams), but this time it is very annoying as it is interrupting my lucid dream.

I continue concentrating on the dream until the alarm finally stops, at which time I begin hearing the male voices again. 

With an act of will I fly out of the apt where I no longer hear the voices.

Now I am free to fly at will, so fly all over the place doing all sort of aerobatic stunts while flying.

I decide to try the advanced lucid dreaming task so start looking for a mirror, but am have a lot of trouble finding one.

**************************************************  *******
Finally, a mirror appears in front me.

When I look into the mirror I see something that looks like a small tree instead of a reflection of myself.

I reach in and pull the small tree out of the mirror and ask it why we dream.

Instead of answering me in words, the tree begins expanding, and grows into a beautiful little tree with a magnificient design.

Interpretation: The dream seemed to be showing me that the reason I dream is to branch out or expand, and become more fulfilled.
**************************************************  *******

I then begin flying around some more and find myself someplace like a remote oriental village where the people live in grass huts, where I complete the advanced task for next month, which I will wait until next month to share.

I hope completing it early still counts. If not, I will do it again.

----------


## Moonbeam

Good job, Kitties! You've gotten a lot further than me this month. 

Lostification--I like that answer (classic Freudian wish-fulfillment  :wink2: )

Kordan--yes, that naked ghosts are disturbing ::?: , but again--much further than I've gotten.

Robot Butler--tell that lady that bourbon is a kind of whiskey, and Scotch is the best :wink2: .  I'm jealous, you did a good job.

Congrats on the task, iadr.

Has that cuckoo clock ever actually helped you?  I never could get an external noise (beeping watches, etc.) to do anything other than occasionally wake me up.

It does count if you do the task ahead of time--benefits of being in the club--so congrats on that too!

Sugarglider--thanks for the badges.  Can you use them, Seeker?  I'm glad we've gotten so many responses on that--no shortage of talent around here.

----------


## Graysong

I have to admit, I hadn't put too much effort into the tasks this month, as I've been in a rather harsh dry-spell. It seems, however gradually, that I'm coming out of it!

I'm not _perfectly_ sure this will count, but I'm hopeful! Haven't had terrible success with the Monthly Tasks in the past.

To give a visual, please imagine the most ridiculously stereotypical haunted house ever. It seemed the entire gray-brown house was made of shutters. 

To conserve room, I'll use 'Spoiler Tags' for the dream. 


*Spoiler* for _My Wonderfully Obtuse Dream_: 



I was quite weary the morning this dream occurred, so the details are quite hazy. At some point, somehow, I found myself in some sort of poorly lit mansion. I began climbing several flights of rickety wooden stairs. While the way up, I do remember looking out several windows.

Outside, it was nighttime, with giant whispy trees all around. The moon was up, if I recall, and there was a simple chain-link fence about 20 yards from the structure. I could see a little road, and a dumpster, with a man in an orange suit throwing a garbage bag inside (this is vaguely creepy, I now realize.)

After climbing further, I passed a short hallway, and into a flight of descending stairs. For reasons unknown to me, I was now a rat catcher. This was convenient, because a few dozen football-sized rats were now swarming the stairs.

I'm not entirely sure how I 'caught' the rats, but I believe a car hood was involved. I eventually was overwhelmed by a giant multi-colored rat, and 'died.'

There is a short gap of memory, but it returns with me, as a ghost, in a bedroom of the mansion. 

{For the following, I should explain that I have named my dream/spirit guide Virgil, which I thought quite apt for a guide of this sort! I have 'concluded' that my guide is part of my conscious thought, or 'Inner-voice.' I won't dwell too much the topic, but I discovered this notion from Robert Monroe's OBE book.}

I somehow was personifying Virgil. I draw this from the fact that I recall other ghosts in the household. Most of them were dressed in the classical Victorian style that television associates with ghosts. Anyway, one of them, a woman, called me Virgil several times.

This caused me to remember my #1 Lucid Goal: Finding Virgil in a dream. This association caused a very brief state of Lucidity, likely one of the lowest I will know.

During these few minutes, a portly ghost in striped pajamas came into the room, and started speaking. He interrupted only to light a cigarette (I have no idea how a ghost is capable of this.) 

While talking quite rapidly (possibly in some form of slurred German), and laughing, he made wild hand motions, searing me with the light cigarette. I remember little pain, but I recall looking at my arm (which I found to be a translucent light blue) and seeing black marks where burned.

Before totally losing lucidity, I walked past him, and saw a small room with another flight of stairs. In it were roughly 2 dozen ghosts, wandering around, some talking, some dancing. 

I woke shortly after, and, having only a few moments before leaving to catch a bus, could not record the dream properly. It was only after getting on the bus that I realized that I had completed a Lucid task unintentionally. 




Wow, that was rather long... my utter respect to any who read it in full!

I hope I might enjoy my 5 days of badge bearing. They would be my first, and hopefully not my last...

In conclusion, Hooray for Dreaming.  :boogie: 

Thanks for allowing me to ramble!
-Graysong

----------


## Moonbeam

> To give a visual, please imagine the most ridiculously stereotypical haunted house ever. It seemed the entire gray-brown house was made of shutters. 
> -Graysong



Don't worry, we give points for showing your work!

JK, it counts. :wink2:   You did it.

----------


## iadr

> Congrats on the task, iadr.
> 
> Has that cuckoo clock ever actually helped you?  I never could get an external noise (beeping watches, etc.) to do anything other than occasionally wake me up.
> 
> It does count if you do the task ahead of time--benefits of being in the club--so congrats on that too!



Thanks Moonbeam! :smiley: 

I believe the cuckoo clocks help, because many times they have woken me up during dreams and helped me remember the dreams, although this time it was really a deterrent, so I turned the volume down to low on all of them now.

You might try sending Thomas an email about the question you had in the other thread by clicking on the Contact section at the bottom of his home page and sending him an email from there, because I just got an answer back in one day after sending an email that way.

----------


## Kyhaar

I am not sure if this counts or not. Here I go:

I am in the spare bedroom of my house with JG, MT and CW, classmates I had been working with the previous day on a science project. The day before, JG and CW had been fighting for control. In the dream, I was given a quest to build a faerie wand and they were to help me. However, each time I completed a step, another one was added. We began to get frustrated, and JG and CW began to fight. MT went to play on the computer, and I stood there, watching. Eventually, the arguing stopped and we began to have a proper discussion.

"I remember," I began, "earlier in this dream, when the textbooks were just ordinary textbooks, not magical spellbooks!" (They resembled my science textbooks. The group was for a science project). Suddenly, I had an odd notion to do a RC, so I plugged my nose and breathed through it.

((Note: I usually wake up seconds after becoming lucid. I do not know why, I just do.))

I am in my bed, but lucid. While lying down, I quickly do a nose RC to confirm that I am dreaming. I sit up in my bed, and set my mind to do the advanced task. I figure I need light to see my reflection, so I point my hand at my lightswitch and bellow, "Lights, on!"

At that second, I dearly think, "Gosh, this better me a dream or I'm going to be yelled at for making such a racket so early in the morning" (My clock read 3:00am in the dream. Its digital, if that means anything.)

Anyway, the light does not turn on, and that makes me mad. "Lights, ON!" I shout again. Nothing happens. So then I actually stand up and flick the switch down. (Actually, if I did that, the lights should have been on in the first place. But whatever). Nothing happens. I give up on the lights and approach the mirror. I have no reflection. I put my hand on the glass, and immedietly wake up in my bed.

After doing a RC, I realise it is not a dream anymore. It is 3:00am, so I write the dream in my dream journal.


Does this count? (I wouldn't think so, but it doesn't hurt to try. I've been trying to have a LD all month now.)

----------


## Moonbeam

Kyhaar...I'd have to say that was close, but no cigar.  I know how you feel.  :Sad:   It was still a nice lucid, and you rememebered to try the task, so that's good.

Don't give up!

----------


## Seeker

WooHoo!  Badges up to date!

----------


## Citizen

I feel like that hunchback in 300... I know everything possible to be in your little club but I'm just not good enough! lol

----------


## Moonbeam

> I feel like that hunchback in 300... I know everything possible to be in your little club but I'm just not good enough! lol



What was funny is he really could have done what they did; they all just kind of fought randomly anyway.  Don't feel bad, I couldn't do it either.

Anyway, I think Seeker mixed up the tasks, because according to my calculations 8 people did the basic task, while 25 did the advanced.  I think 3 people did both tasks.  One person did the basic but somehow got gold wings instead of silver.  If someone wants to check my figures, feel free.

I know we still have another day--I'll check again tomorrow to see if we have a rush on haunted houses tonight.

----------


## Sara

I love reading the dreams of the 'task of the month' and I hope I can post in this section one fine day...

Have any of you seen the GOOGLE image for today?? (www.google.com)

----------


## Twoshadows

Is someone going to start the new tradition of making an ending post making a list of all the people who completed the Basic and Advanced Tasks?

I think it would be fun to see just how many people actually did them each month. And to compare which ones were completed by a lot of people..and which ones proved more difficult.

And perhaps we can even make a list of people who made the attempt and got half way but who didn't quite get it done. Unless that's too hard to determine.

----------


## Jamal

Good idea...

----------


## pj

> Is someone going to start the new tradition of making an ending post making a list of all the people who completed the Basic and Advanced Tasks?
> 
> I think it would be fun to see just how many people actually did them each month. And to compare which ones were completed by a lot of people..and which ones proved more difficult.
> 
> And perhaps we can even make a list of people who made the attempt and got half way but who didn't quite get it done. Unless that's too hard to determine.



I like this idea a lot.  It would probably be helpful if somebody volunteered to take on that responsibility.  Otherwise, there's nothing stopping somebody (anybody!) from just doing it without all the formalities.

----------


## Twoshadows

This was *Moonbeam's* idea. So if she wants to do it, that would be great.

I just wanted to make sure that it's going to be done since it was such a good idea.

----------


## Jamal

I had so spare time so I decided to make the list... Here it is! (it's in alphabetical order)

*Advanced Task Completed::*
Adam
A Humble Sinner
Altasi
DeadDollKitty
dreamscaper22
iadr
Jamalkk
KuRoSaKi
lostification
Lunalight
Menthol
Mes Tarrant
MisterHyde
ninja9578
Oneironaut
pj
Psylis
QwinsepiaSquared
reality check!
Robot_Butler
Serith
Wolfie
Xox


*Basic Task Completed:*
Brendan13
dreamscaper22
iadr
Graysong
Kayjee
Kordan
Lunalight
nayrki
ninja9578
slayer
The Bear
Twoshadows


***If you do not see yourself on the list, and you have completed one or both task, Reply and I'll update it***

----------


## seeker28

I am a new member, as of Oct. 30th.  However, I did manage to complete the "mirror" task the morning of Halloween.  I was dissapointed with my reflection's reply, but here it is:

I awoke after sleeping for 3 hours and realized I had not had an LD.  So I got up for a few minutes, had some chocolate, and went back to bed determined to attain lucididty.  I drifted off to sleep, in a MILD sort of thing, but every time I realized I was now dreaming I would wake up!  It took me four tries before I managed to stay asleep long enough to attempt the tasks for October.  I created a large mirror and looked at my reflection.  My reflection seemed a bit hazy, but I decided it would be good enough.  I reached into the mirror and touched my reflection's hand.  Then my reflection stepped out.  I held onto my hand.  I could feel my body wanting to wake up, so I focused on the  texture and temperature of my hand in order to stay asleep.  When I was firmly back in my dream I asked myself "Why do we dream?"  My reflection said (of all things!!) "Because you're not bunnies."  I was so dissapointed with the answer that I awoke before I could find a haunted house.

----------


## Moonbeam

> I had so spare time so I decided to make the list... Here it is! (it's in alphabetical order)



Good job; I knew I probably counted wrong.  Thanks for doing that (you officially have the job!  :wink2: ).  It is interesting to see how many people actually accomplish each task, when we start out thinking one is going to be much harder than the other.

I credit even my unsuccessful attempt at the advanced task with finally looking into a mirror while lucid--I've been trying to do that ever since I started!  I think having it as a task took away some mind-block which was preventing me from doing it.  I still didn't do it well--I'll add this to my list of tasks to keep on trying.






> I asked myself "Why do we dream?" My reflection said (of all things!!) "Because you're not bunnies." I was so dissapointed with the answer that I awoke before I could find a haunted house.



Good job, seeker28--in right under the wire!  I'm sure that answer has some deep meaning...um, let's see--Burned up, are you around here anywhere?  We need your help! :wink2:

----------


## Jamal

So should I do this for every month?  :smiley:

----------


## Moonbeam

> So should I do this for every month?



Sure, that would be great--until you get tired of it!  :smiley:  Thanks.

----------


## Jamal

K, I'm cool with it... Gives me some involvement  :smiley:

----------


## TrakTaneT

maybe could be good if the list of succesfull lucid-task dreamers would be on first page and would be updated every few days. that just a proposal, I´m totaly new here. 
So hallo EVERYBODY! This is my first post on this great site (the best I´ve ever found). I´m not new in lucid dreaming, but I had a few years of break. So I hope that I join this amazing andventure flow soon  :smiley:

----------


## pj

> I&#180;m totaly new here. 
> So hallo EVERYBODY! This is my first post on this great site (the best I&#180;ve ever found). I&#180;m not new in lucid dreaming, but I had a few years of break. So I hope that I join this amazing andventure flow soon



Welcome to Dream Views!  Thanks for the kind words.

You might want to post an intro in the newbie section, especially considering you are experienced.

Enjoy the community!

----------


## Clairity

That list sounds like a good idea TrakTaneT!

Welcome to Dream Views!  ::D:

----------

